# Summit Raceway--Fall 2007 Sunday Racing Begins Sept 16



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

It's almost a new season, so it is time to start a new thread. Sunday road course racing will begin early this season with the first Sunday race being on September 16. After a lot of discussion with many of the guys who come out and race on Sunday, we will be running the following classes:

novice
1/10 Touring Speed GT
1/10 Touring stock/13.5 brushless foam tire
1/12 Stock brushed

The goal was to match Sunday up with what is run at other tracks (without leaving out the large turnout that we get locally for Speed GT). Guys running 1/12 with the 13.5 motor will be placed in a heat separate from the 1/12 stock if there are enough drivers to do so. I know that some guys will not like this, but there are equally as many that agree that they need to be separate classes. With touring stock foam tire we will run brushed and brushless together as we are trying to build up that class.

Concerns about traction have also been raised. We plan on running the same track layout for two weeks in a row. This worked well at the end of last season. Also with several guys running touring cars with foam tires, it won't take that long to establish a groove in the track. At the test and tunes this summer, the track got a nice, visible groove by the end of the day with only three guys running touring cars. 

The doors will open at 9:00 AM with racing starting at 12:00. We will stick closely to a 1.5 hour clock with following heats starting at 1:30, 3:00 and the mains at 4:30. We plan on having a couple of big trophy races this season. We will post more info. as we finalize the dates. 

Our final test and tune of the season is Aug. 19th.

Look forward to a good season of road course racing.

John Kissel


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Well said.
Also we have mentioned the possiblity of running a points season for 1/12 and T/C stock. Maybe alternating weekends such that we would run both classes each weekend but only every other will count towards points, with a predetermined # of drops. 
Any interest?


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Can't Wait! Anyone have any ideas how to make a few round corners? It would be great to have some nice smooth sweeping corners in a few places on the track. We have talked about difference options for years but haven't found a good solution. If we can come up with a good solution I think it would take our track up to the next level!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The problem would be making enough to have options. If you knew what your radius would be, basically because it would be fixed, I assume you could laminate a few pieces of plywood together, lay the ID and OD out, and jig saw it out. That's one of the problems with changing the track layout a couple times a month. If we were the types to leave a track down for a season, it would be easy to put the effort into it.

If you/we could figure out a basic standard radius to use for the corner, we could make a few corner sections with different arc lengths. That way we would have a few options weekly in putting a new track down. This might be better to talk about in person next track day. I'm sure nobody understands me.  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

B-rad said:


> Can't Wait! Anyone have any ideas how to make a few round corners? It would be great to have some nice smooth sweeping corners in a few places on the track. We have talked about difference options for years but haven't found a good solution. If we can come up with a good solution I think it would take our track up to the next level!


Sounds like some tool and die guy we know better get to fabricating fast before they send him out to pasture.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

One way is to take a few of the barriers we use now and cut a "v" slot every foot or so on the inside of say a 6 foot peice for example. Then it can be flexed into an octagon shape or half octagon. Then a long peice of lexan (flapper) material is screwed to the outside to round out the octagon shape. These can be unscrewed simply and flexed to different amounts to make different sizes of corners. Some tracks do this with the larger 4"x4" pvc barriers. I think it could be done with the msaller that Dale has.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> ...flexed into an *oxygon* shape or half *oxygon*...


WTF Ron??

Ox´y`gon
*n.**1.*_(Geom.)_ A triangle having three acute angles.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We could try a plastic section of guttering like we have and try it. I understand what fergie is saying. I'll find a chunk of it and try it. I don't have access to that thin of lexan, does anybody have any hookups?

Ken's tool maker guy is up to his arse in work as it is. Maybe we should let him get caught up. He has a couple POs in the works right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> WTF Ron??
> 
> Ox´y`gon
> *n.**1.*_(Geom.)_ A triangle having three acute angles.


Boy!! You'd thought I was out drinking with you. I edited it so now it reads better.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

sportpak said:


> We could try a plastic section of guttering like we have and try it. I understand what fergie is saying. I'll find a chunk of it and try it. I don't have access to that thin of lexan, does anybody have any hookups?
> 
> Ken's tool maker guy is up to his arse in work as it is. Maybe we should let him get caught up. He has a couple POs in the works right now.:thumbsup:


Dale had some extra at one time and he knows where to get it. I think Meyer Plastics carries it. I'm not sure if the guttering will be stong enough after cut but another thing is to use the angled connecting blocks that Nick made. They could be held together with very short peices of guttering then lexan could be attached on the outside. I think Dale thru out most of the really short peices of guttering that Tracey and I used for that purpose. We had mede a few corners like that at times but did not make them perminent. And they were torn apart.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Ken's tool maker guy is up to his arse in work as it is. Maybe we should let him get caught up. He has a couple POs in the works right now.:thumbsup:


I meant the other tool guy who's about to retire :hat:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey on those sweeping corners why couldnt you do something like use a few pieces of that indoor outdoor carpet(like used for oval) and just set up a square corner and lay the carpet into that corner for your sweeper by cutting it to your given radius and put a nice tapped edge on it...cause you know someone will run up on it....Another option would be to get what oval racers refer to as ice which I think you guys use it on your oval track and cut it and set it into your square corner....Another option is to figure out what CEFX uses cause they use a similar method for sweepers....Just my 2 cents


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> I meant the other tool guy who's about to retire :hat:


Ohh, I thought you were being smart. I have plenty of stuff from you and Sean to keep me busy a while.

Hey Sean, those servo mounts are doable. I have them toolpathed, just need to fixture them now. I'll try to make a couple sets. They're only available to "believers".

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Hey on those sweeping corners why couldnt you do something like use a few pieces of that indoor outdoor carpet(like used for oval) and just set up a square corner and lay the carpet into that corner for your sweeper by cutting it to your given radius and put a nice tapped edge on it...cause you know someone will run up on it....Another option would be to get what oval racers refer to as ice which I think you guys use it on your oval track and cut it and set it into your square corner....Another option is to figure out what CEFX uses cause they use a similar method for sweepers....Just my 2 cents



That may not be too bad. Paint the sucker green to simulate grass and have curb area of duct tape. Edicate would be to stay on the racing surface....unless it's the last lap to pass Brad or the entire B-main :drunk: .

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sportpak....I was thinking I could use that area to put Sean into the wall and it would keep him out of the way of other drivers....Of course I would have to catch him or do it when he laps me....But it also gives you more areas for marshalls and pull off points if you break....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

A real nice back to back sweeper w/a small straight in between is always sweet....That would be great at left end of the track(if you were on the D.stand) cause you would go right out of it into the straight...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

you could also use it to change lane shape....that way you could tighten the lane leading into your corners...Makes for some good action when racing is tight when you have to fall into some what of a line to enter corners also it gives the ability to make the track different w/out having to change the main layout cause you can shrink lanes make corners tighter and use it to define a hard groove on the track......Sounds like a winner to me......


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> They're only available to "believers".
> 
> Ben


I believe everyone should have something to believe in  


I believe I'll have another beer :drunk:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> I believe everyone should have something to believe in
> 
> 
> I believe I'll have another beer :drunk:


HERE HERE Good man!!!!!

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

fergie said:


> I think Dale thru out most of the really short peices of guttering that Tracey and I used for that purpose. We had mede a few corners like that at times but did not make them perminent. And they were torn apart.


 I think there are still plenty of short pieces if not we'll make some more. Hard to keep track of everything with all the different programs going on. It seems we can come up with something this season that can improve the layouts.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

John....Is there a possibility of a track layout change for the final test and tune on the 19th or will it remain the same until sept...Is there a chance we could roll out some of the ideas for turns and give them a try....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Considering the track is currently set up as an oval and the last set up was different than when you were last here, what ever you see on the 19th will be different.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

We will probably run a different course. The last test and tune in July we ran a course that had a shorter main straight. It was different and was kind of neat. I think everyone who ran on it liked it and there were no complaints (which is unusual). We might run a track like that again. The oval guys put down some sort of traction additive on the track which really gave it a groove real quick last weekend for the oval test and tune. I'm going to find out what they used and what the cost is.

As for short pieces for the track, we actually have many now after Dale fixed several of them at the end of last season.

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That traction additive smelled just like the red tube Testors Model Glue. Brought back fond memories building little muscle cars from back in grade school. 

I'm sure Sean and Ken have a lot of lost memories thanks to that glue.

Ben

Ken, I'm machining your parts tonight. I'll pm you.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I'm sure Sean and Ken have a lot of lost memories thanks to that glue.
> 
> Ben


I guess??!??:freak:

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jak43 said:


> The oval guys put down some sort of traction additive on the track which really gave it a groove real quick last weekend for the oval test and tune. I'm going to find out what they used and what the cost is. John


 I believe Brian Deel gets that from John Foister. The stuff works well but just as sportpack says ( it does have a pretty bad oder).


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Get some Miller for Miller....Gees I miss 1 test and tune and this is the treatment I get well I wont be missin anymore.....I talked to some of the oval guys and they said they used a bottle of Seans cologne...Paragone #5...Sean did you talk to Mitch...But seriously I run some oval w/ A couple of those guys I will ask them...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I heard it's some BSR concoxtion(?).

Ben


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yea, Like Dale said,Brian gets it from the John Foister, the owner of BSR tires.Johns BSR Racing
5369 Dixie Hwy
Fairfield, Ohio 45014
Email [email protected]
Phone 513-829-5995
Fax 513-829-5932


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

squeeker138 said:


> Yea, Like Dale said,Brian gets it from the John Foister, the owner of BSR tires.Johns BSR Racing
> 5369 Dixie Hwy
> Fairfield, Ohio 45014
> Email [email protected]
> ...


page 3 http://www.bsr-racing.com/catalog/catalog.pdf


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't think that is the same thing. What Brian has is in a bigger container( approx 1 gal.). It is put into a spray bottle and I think that that they needed to put something in with it to dilute it (but i could be wrong) and is sprayed on.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Foam tires, and driving a big circle? :freak: ...hmmm. Traction cant be that bad to require sprayed?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, the traction stuff they sprayed is different. Dale is going to check into it. The only down side is that it smells worse than Paragon.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jak43 said:


> Yeah, the traction stuff they sprayed is different. Dale is going to check into it. The only down side is that it smells worse than Paragon.


So does Sean but we keep him around  

Besides I heard that stuff only works in one direction :freak:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

So we're going big budget this year with track spraying? How much is this going to cost?

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

sportpak said:


> So we're going big budget this year with track spraying? How much is this going to cost?
> 
> Ben


We are just going to charge people with pink Tamiya minis extra to make up for the cost  Actually, the stuff is not that expensive whichever we use.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> jak43 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the traction stuff they sprayed is different. Dale is going to check into it. The only down side is that it smells worse than Paragon.
> ...


HEY! That's double-fermented Paragon aftershave by TAG. All the ladies love my R/C nerd-musk!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Thread is falling down the list guys. Let's spark up some trash talk.

I got the electronics hung on my new 12. Looks pretty good. I don't blame Ken for running 19t this winter.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I would have no problem paying an extra $1 on my entry fee if the track is sprayed with traction compound first thing! I will also bring my Track Cleaner touring car to help run in the compound first thing. One area of improvement we can make is to get the traction level to come up sooner instead of after the first qualifier! That will help with making the traction more consistant and fun for those who want to run foam tires! 

19T rocks! It is a nice step up from stock!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

so spray on Saturday night and then spray again on Sunday morning?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

B-rad said:


> I would have no problem paying an extra $1 on my entry fee if the track is sprayed with traction compound first thing! I will also bring my Track Cleaner touring car to help run in the compound first thing. One area of improvement we can make is to get the traction level to come up sooner instead of after the first qualifier! That will help with making the traction more consistant and fun for those who want to run foam tires!
> 
> 19T rocks! It is a nice step up from stock!


 How about put in the extra $1 for new carpet? Sounds like a better idea to me.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

squeeker138 said:


> How about put in the extra $1 for new carpet? Sounds like a better idea to me.



are you on the wrong thread? this is the onroad thread or are you going to start running with us on sunday....................


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

no, no sunday for me, I look @ most threads on HT. I follow tracks that are close. I have a couple 1/12ths but would rather sell them.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

squeeker138 said:


> How about put in the extra $1 for new carpet? Sounds like a better idea to me.



I wasn't aware that the track needed new carpet? From what I hear the new carpet that is being produced isn't providing very good levels of traction even after a groove has been run into them.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

then why would you need to put traction compound on the track and not just on the tires if the track was in good shape?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I think Dale was planning on swapping the carpet out in a year or two. If we keep the house packed all winter it might happen sooner than later.

squeeker, is there ever too much traction? We change the layout several times a month. We don't get the thick, syruppy groove places get with a semi permanent layout.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> We change the layout several times a month. We don't get the thick, syruppy groove places get with a semi permanent layout.
> 
> Ben


Not to mention the oval crowd changes the groove every Saturday.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

sportpak said:


> I think Dale was planning on swapping the carpet out in a year or two. If we keep the house packed all winter it might happen sooner than later.
> 
> squeeker, is there ever too much traction? We change the layout several times a month. We don't get the thick, syruppy groove places get with a semi permanent layout.
> 
> Ben


 Yep, been hearing it for a couple years. But I understand that he needs to save for his retirement. 
Too much traction. Yea,I have had that happen, I lifted the tires. Just change to a little harder compound. We oval guys try to get a grove in it. The better the grove the faster that you can corner.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

squeeker138 said:


> then why would you need to put traction compound on the track and not just on the tires if the track was in good shape?


I assume because the track is 'green' from not being used for several months. In the winter is it used every Saturday, Sunday and Tuesday, with practice thrown in on other days. Over the summer there are only a few test-n-tune days where the track gets any kind of consistent use. Naturally, the traction will be low this time of year.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

squeeker138 said:


> Yep, been hearing it for a couple years. But I understand that he needs to save for his retirement.


hmmm! Pat that is lowe even for you... even you should know what a gold mine Dale has on his hands with this Track I think he is going 1:1 racing in his retirement just with the money from the track, ain't that right Wally.

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

hacker3 said:


> hmmm! Pat that is lowe even for you... even you should know what a gold mine Dale has on his hands with this Track I think he is going 1:1 racing in his retirement just with the money from the track, ain't that right Wally.
> 
> -Tracey


 Yeh, probably do the Formula 1 thing. Only if Bernie gives us back our U.S. race though.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Yeh, probably do the Formula 1 thing. Only if Bernie gives us back our U.S. race though.


You've got more money than that retarded midget anyway, so go buy FIA and set them straight!!

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Fellas I will be there most every Sun that can. I just found out I cannot make any Tues. due to school conflict. 1/12 and touring foam for me.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

dasupacat said:


> Fellas I will be there most every Sun that can. I just found out I cannot make any Tues. due to school conflict. 1/12 and touring foam for me.


Sorry about your bad luck David, but this Sunday thing is gonna be the deal in a minute! That Track Cleaner class is going to be on fire...

I'll have the 12th stock and the 13.5 Track Cleaner for Sundays fo' sho'


-Sean


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh wel, no biggie. I'll be looking forward to running foam touring and 1/12th.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Fellas I will be there most every Sun that can. I just found out I cannot make any Tues. due to school conflict. 1/12 and touring foam for me.


It'll be great having you there Sundays :thumbsup: 
Too bad about Tuesdays


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a reminder that we will have a test and tune on the road course this Sunday with doors opening at 9:00 AM. While at the Velodrome race in Indy this past weekend, I talked to John Foister of BSR Tires about the traction spray that he sells. It is very affordable and we will definitely give it a try and see how it works.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hustler said:


> You've got more money than that retarded midget anyway, so go buy FIA and set them straight!!
> 
> -Sean


 Please don't be insulting all the retarded midgets in the world with statements like that Sean.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

this is terry traceys bro 

I hope you think about the people that have breathing probs when it comes to putting things on the track if the fumes get anyworse then they were last year that won't be good for any of us heck last years track spray didn't cost anything so why pay for somthing new just my thoughts do what you want .
glad to here there will be more for sundays should be a good winter for racen see ya when the snow flys


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> me said:
> 
> 
> > You've got more money than that retarded midget anyway, so go buy FIA and set them straight!!
> ...


You're right Dale, sorry. Bernie Ecclestone looks more like Golem...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

hacker3 said:


> this is terry traceys bro
> 
> I hope you think about the people that have breathing probs when it comes to putting things on the track if the fumes get anyworse then they were last year that won't be good for any of us heck last years track spray didn't cost anything so why pay for somthing new just my thoughts do what you want .
> glad to here there will be more for sundays should be a good winter for racen see ya when the snow flys


That's a fair question. I hear of places requiring the sentless traction compounds. I think Jack the Gripper is one of them. It may be something valid to consider someday, hopefully sooner then later. If it hurts people who are limitted, it can't be good on people free from trouble either.

Let the flaming begin........

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh come on we heard the same crap about cigarettes and asbestos and whens the last time you heard about one of those hurtin some one.........ooooh never mind good point...........It just wouldnt be R/C racin without the sweeeet smell of paragon in the air on sunday morning............would it????


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Is the test and tune still on for this sunday???


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Is the test and tune still on for this sunday???


Yes, and just for you a brand new never before seen track layout.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll be thinking of all you guys while I'm sipping a fruity-tootie drink with an umbrella in it Sunday. If the boat has community internet I'll pop in and see what's up.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I'll be thinking of all you guys while I'm sipping a fruity-tootie drink with an umbrella in it Sunday. If the boat has community internet I'll pop in and see what's up.
> 
> Ben


Boat drinks are for seamen...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

KEN....did you hear that....just opened a ICE COLD MGD ummm good stuff....I appreciate you guys changing the track layout just for me....I guess SEAN is to busy to answer his PM's.....see you sunday.....


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

If you are interested in testing the BSR Spray. I would be more then happy to treat the track. 

This spray works much better and faster then just spraying the track with paragon. Once sprayed on the track, us oval guys are race ready in about 30 minutes. For us oval guys the spray alows us to run tires compounds similiar to other tracks that see more racing and not have to change the car all aound.

Thanks,
Brian Deel


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> KEN....did you hear that....just opened a ICE COLD MGD ummm good stuff....I appreciate you guys changing the track layout just for me....I guess SEAN is to busy to answer his PM's.....see you sunday.....



Still waiting on the royalty check??


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Metal said:


> If you are interested in testing the BSR Spray. I would be more then happy to treat the track.
> 
> This spray works much better and faster then just spraying the track with paragon. Once sprayed on the track, us oval guys are race ready in about 30 minutes. For us oval guys the spray alows us to run tires compounds similiar to other tracks that see more racing and not have to change the car all aound.
> 
> ...


Any chance on having the track sprayed Sunday Morning to test the effect and odor?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Any chance on having the track sprayed Sunday Morning to test the effect and odor?


Well, I could spray it, but I don't think that'll help traction...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Well, I could spray it, but I don't think that'll help traction...
> 
> -Sean


Killed this thread!

Are we running tomorrow night?

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Another fun test and tune....Thanks to Ken and John for all the help w/the TC5....Now If I could drive, This car could be a winner.....Now lets go racin.....Hustler thanks for not spayin the track.....The traction spray used was sweet and it had a little odor at first(smelled like testors model glue) but wasnt to intense as the day moved on....Sean we did drive one lap in the missing man formation since you were not there.....


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: on the spray. I didnt think I would like it but....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I think that spray made a big difference and just think what it would be like on a sunday w/alot of cars warming up and after several heats....I mean it was nice w/just a few cars on the track....


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

man them oval guys are smart.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

:drunk: maybe...lol


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

oval guys smart ????????

well let's say some are and some aren't..... you pick !!!



spraying the track will help on tire wear 
you won't have to buy new tires as much
and
it almost has that feeling like you are running at a big race with all the bite in the track.
well most big races 

snowbirds would have alot more bite 


warning warning warning 
Yokman is thinking of running on-road

i told him he would have to turn right every now and then, but he said he does that racing oval
so you do the math ...........


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

let me see if i can spell this right........





***


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

no i think it's spelled 

jason crist


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jason crist said:


> spraying the track will help on tire wear
> you won't have to buy new tires as much
> and
> it almost has that feeling like you are running at a big race with all the bite in the track.
> ...


Thanks Jason, we're aware of what spraying the track does, we were just testing that specific spray. Yokman is always welcome, as you are. We have no problem dodging oval guys as we lap them...:tongue:

-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

yokman said:


> man them oval guys are smart.


Some tracks have been doing it for years. And they weren't oval guys!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I got the Type R out, dusted it off, degreased the bearings, checked her over and realized I can lower the body even more. Will look at the GenX next.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

lapping us oval guys ????

uhm ya haven't seen a oval race with yokman and myself yet then......

we do alot of turning right and left 
but what we do best is......

lapping people...he he



i would want to spray the track 
because i've been on the same touring tires for 3 years now......


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jason crist said:


> we do alot of turning right and left
> but what we do best is......
> 
> lapping people...he he


Lapping with a 3 or 4 second lap is childs play :hat: 12 to 14 second laps ...thats where I get lapped :freak: 




jason crist said:


> i would want to spray the track
> because i've been on the same touring tires for 3 years now......


The FAST guys go through them a lot quicker..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Well I got the Type R out, dusted it off, degreased the bearings, checked her over and realized I can lower the body even more. Will look at the GenX next.



Glad to see your getting them ready, Sunday's are going to be lots of fun this year, and maybe we can attract some from the soon to be trackless Cincy area.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jason crist said:


> warning warning warning
> Yokman is thinking of running on-road
> 
> i told him he would have to turn right every now and then, but he said he does that racing oval
> so you do the math ...........


 Woo Hoo-o-o-o! Ricky Bobby goes on-road racing. This should be good! :jest:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

*Local racer deal*

Got some things I am offering to the locals befor hiting the for sale forums
Prices are somewhat firm, deals made on multiples

Sphere (original), NIB, openednot used $125
Novak Velocity 6.5 sintered $60
(2) Peak racing 3200 lipos $60 each (less than 2 months old)
Reedy Neo One 6.5 $40
XRAY T2 '007 US spec roller
This is a $380 car, my loss.... $200

Best to call me 580-8008

Thanks
Garth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> Got some things I am offering to the locals befor hiting the for sale forums
> Prices are somewhat firm, deals made on multiples
> 
> Sphere (original), NIB, openednot used $125
> ...


WTF Garth??!!?? You bailin' on foam TC this fall?

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Did Millertime by convikt's car yet????


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Did Millertime by convikt's car yet????


I'm thinking, I'm thinking


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Buy it that way you will have one setup for drift tires......foam rubber drift ....works for me.......


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustler said:


> WTF Garth??!!?? You bailin' on foam TC this fall?
> 
> -Sean



No, nononono....I just have a funk right now and in about 3-4 weeks I will replace this stuff. I will be jumping in the 1/12 ranks then as well. Still have my 4wd, rubber tc, lipo and brushless shtuff. Just need some quick cash.....very complex....like I said, my loss. 


Garth


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

last sunday the 007 was running goooood too. Couple of DNA bodies come withthe car as well


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

convikt said:


> I will be jumping in the 1/12 ranks then as well.
> 
> 
> Garth


Garth, This is the 1/12 scale car you should get (mine should be here shortly :thumbsup: ) *please note that the tubes are not in the photo* 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3576300&postcount=467

www.bmiracing.com


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

i would like to see one......with my fingers of course. lmk when you get it


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

maybe he wont let you finger his !!!!!!!
get the genX . dang I wish you would have hit me with a 12th scale instead of the 4wd 1/10 bone crusher by the way I will have some very nice scars maybe I will have you sign you handywork then i could get a tattoo na I got all the tattoos I need 

terry F


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

hacker3 said:


> maybe he wont let you finger his !!!!!!!
> get the genX . dang I wish you would have hit me with a 12th scale instead of the 4wd 1/10 bone crusher by the way I will have some very nice scars maybe I will have you sign you handywork then i could get a tattoo na I got all the tattoos I need
> 
> terry F




lmao, I was hoping that you forgot that.....I still feel bad. If that was a 1/12, I woulda had to buy a new kit...lol


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

yea I think you are right !!!! how can I forget everytime I put my left leg on the ground to take another step I feel the pain. although not as bad as the day it happened but it still smarts I chalk it up to racen we all got to get are scars one way or the other. look at it this way it was a free tottoo thanks ha ha ha ha 
dont think twice about it there was nothing you could do 

see ya on the rug
terry


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Remember, Sunday racing begins on September 16th. 
Tuesday night racing starts on September 18th. The first points nights for Tuesday racing is the first week of October.

Here is a link to the September Calendar. It should be posted on the website tonight.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Can someone in Ft. Wayne have Ron F. call me I have a new cell.

Steve Dunn

317 246 0521


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Don't worry. I'll tell him for you!! By the way don't you know his or didn't you transfer it from your blackberry. What ya got now, an iphone?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

nah It must be the new Verizon system... 2 tin cans and a string


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

here you go Ben and Sean
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tamiya-M03-M-03...ryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

now were talking Mini


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

They ain't TCS legal. We're close to traction rolling as it is anyway.

Ben


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

donedida donedida donedida done done 

what up steve


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Can't wait to run the new cars. I am running a CEFX and BMI12r. I'm going to run the BMI this wed. here in Indy, but I can't wait until we run in Ft. Wayne. I have been running 1/8 Gas On-road all summer trying to get better so i can beat Ron and Cory. I also switched from Spektrum to Airtronics DSS..............

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Hacker3 tell Ron to call me. I switched jobs again so I had to get a new phone and I lost all my numbers.....

Steve 317-246-0521


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Shhh!! Don't tell them all your secrets.
Where are you running 1/8 gas? I'd like to check that out some time.

BEn


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> Shhh!! Don't tell them all your secrets.
> Where are you running 1/8 gas? I'd like to check that out some time.
> 
> BEn


Toledo, Ohio www.oneeighthracers.com home of one of the biggest races around


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Been running in Cincy and the Midwest Series. I am having a huge learning curve trying to figure out these motors....

Steve Dunn


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi guys, just wanted to let everyone know that I am selling my 1/12 scale CRC T Force car with GTX speedo, JR servo, novak reciever, and Co27 pro stock motor. car is ready to go, except front tires. 

All for $250.00

Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Anyone interested can private message me.

Karl


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

John....You comin down to Indy and run saturday.....Also do you have any xtra yokomo frnt belts....Heard they will work on the TC5 and are a little larger would like to try.....Let me know


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I do have an extra front belt that you can try. I won't make it to Indy this week. Got too much work to do around the house.

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweeeet.....I think I will be up there for the 16th and I will give the belt a shot.....


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Ben, you have a pm.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

fergie said:


> Ben, you have a pm.


My "stage name" is sportpak. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

then you should change your signature


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> My "stage name" is sportpak. :hat:
> 
> Ben


But the people from the cruise said you insisted on being called by your porn name, "Jenna"...

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Well transplanted the guts into my TypeR. Next comes the GenX. Who's showing up next Sun?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The links on the Summit website have been updated so that they take you to the current Hobbytalk threads. There are links for the Offroad, Oval, Tuesday On-road and Sunday On-road threads. If you find any that do not work, feel free to email me.
[email protected]


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm planning on running 1/12 stock and Foam T/C stock, anyone else??


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Same here Miller.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am going to make the great northeren expedition to see you all this weekend for some T/C stock foam....A possible 3 w/me and yes one of them will be Mitch.....I also appologize in advance for any havoc I may or may not create on the track.....  :drunk: :freak: :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I may only be able to make it for a little practice. I'll have to work in the afternoon for a while. I think I can make Tuesday though. Are we spraying the track on Sundays only, or Tuesdays too? I know it's for traction, will the traction be decent on Tuesday if we kept it Sunday only? I worry how bad my summer/old tire setup will be on a sprayed track with fresh rubbers. Can't wait to see how all the work a bunch of us has done pans out under a real race condition.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> I may only be able to make it for a little practice. I'll have to work in the afternoon for a while. I think I can make Tuesday though. Are we spraying the track on Sundays only, or Tuesdays too? I know it's for traction, will the traction be decent on Tuesday if we kept it Sunday only? I worry how bad my summer/old tire setup will be on a sprayed track with fresh rubbers. Can't wait to see how all the work a bunch of us has done pans out under a real race condition.
> 
> Ben



Good luck with that! I had to make drastic changes from summer traction to winter traction with the rubbers. Mainly roll center and stiffer shock setups.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

We are definitely going to spray the track on Sundays. Dale is going to get some of the traction spray/mix this weekend. As for Tuesdays, we will have to wait and see. I would like to keep the traction as consistent as possible. 

I'll be running 1/12 stock and foam tc this Sunday. Hope to see a good turnout.

John


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody bringing a truer with touring arbor this weekend.?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Ron F has a PM........

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Anybody bringing a truer with touring arbor this weekend.?


I'll bring Sean's


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

any one runnin' 13.5 rubber on sunday? with out a foam car for a few more weeks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> I'll bring Sean's


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Ron F has a PM........
> 
> Ben


My 'stage name' is fergie!! :wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:


> My 'stage name' is fergie!! :wave:


I thought it was 'Dutchess' !!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks like I may be locked out for Sunday. I will stop out and see what's going on though. I'll be ready for Tuesday. :woohoo: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> The Dutchess said:
> 
> 
> > My 'stage name' is fergie!!
> ...


Seducing a drivers stand near you...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Seducing a drivers stand near you...


I've noticed you looking at me in that seductive way, Sean.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

How'd it go today guys? Work was going good, so I just kept working. Can't wait to get the carpet season started.


Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

It went well today, Traction spray on the track was a definent improvement :drunk: 

Everyone looks faster than last year so it should make for a good season. Missed you and Dave.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah something came up so I was MIA. I'll be there next weekend. How was the turnout?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Yeah something came up so I was MIA. I'll be there next weekend. How was the turnout?


10 people, 3 gt entries, 4 1/12 stock, 6 foam stock (john, sean, and I ran 2 classes)


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Another fun filled time at ye ole summit raceway.........

.....Trip to summit from Indy.......$20

......Pay to Race.....$15

.......lunch........$5

....Listen to Seans smart a$$ comments....price you pay to race

....Huffing traction compound....Free :freak: dude :drunk:.....

.....Finishing in 3rd.....Priceless.... :woohoo: :woohoo: :wave: 


Cut me some slack.....thats probably the only time I will see third place....unless its C main novice :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

You need to cut yourself some slack, Your making great progress and should expect to continue with more track time with the TC-5.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, you did really well with that TC5 for the first "race day" with it. You gained over a second a lap from where you started in the first race. The car seemed to be durable and that's alot of it with touring cars.

Good day of racing.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys I appreciate the complements.... :thumbsup: .....I am going to continue to come up there and race for sure but you know its hard for an oval guy to get used to all those right turns :freak: But I am gettin used to it and ok I LIKE IT MORE THAN OVAL.....I cant wait till this weekend to run again and look out you might see me wheelin around a 1/12th.....Hopefully I can get it up to speed this weekend.....I think it is the profiles on da speedo like Ken said.....Hey there is a bright side I dont think Mitch is coming this weekend  unless I talk him into it...... :wave:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> ...I dont think Mitch is coming this weekend  unless I talk him into it...... :wave:


...sooo, I guess you two are pretty close?? 

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hustler said:


> ...sooo, I guess you two are pretty close??
> 
> -Sean



NO COMMENT.........Lets not even start that......Oh by the way Sean I tried that new date spray from paragon at the Gentelmens club.....SCORE  
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
Smilin cuz it didn't even cost a buck :drunk:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh by the way how come it doesnt say MEMBER under Hustlers name........Cause he is the only MEMBER on here.......or D*ck if no one got that.....HeHehE


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> 10 people, 3 gt entries, 4 1/12 stock, 6 foam stock (john, sean, and I ran 2 classes)


Damn. I feel like I missed out. :freak: Looking forward to this Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> .....Hey there is a bright side I dont think Mitch is coming this weekend  unless I talk him into it...... :wave:


What he do...give away all his gas...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Oh by the way how come it doesnt say MEMBER under Hustlers name........Cause he is the only MEMBER on here.......or D*ck if no one got that.....HeHehE


I feel leftr out, don't I qualify as a member of that club.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> NO COMMENT.........Lets not even start that...





Crptracer said:


> Oh by the way how come it doesnt say MEMBER under Hustlers name........Cause he is the only MEMBER on here...


 Please stop being so concerned with my "member", you're doing nothing good for your reputation...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> What he do...give away all his gas...


I'm SURE Mitch is full of gas...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> I feel leftr out, don't I qualify as a member of that club.



Sorry I just figured you new that :wave: 

Hey didnt John say he was bringin beer an brats this weekend :thumbsup: 

Thats what I heard....I am sure Sean and Ken heard that to right? So if one person heard it could be a mistake but if three people heard it than well thats a full blown fact.....Am I right or Am I right.. :woohoo: :woohoo: That John is a such a nice guy


----------



## mdavidson (Oct 18, 2006)

and how did my gas get into this post????


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I heard Greg likes your gas...can !!!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Whats this is that Mitch online......You given up on gas this weekend......


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Whats this is that Mitch online......You given up on gas this weekend......


I think Tyler hacked into Mitch's computer.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> I think Tyler hacked into Mitch's computer.



Sad to Mitch has plenty of gas :drunk: and will not be in attendence this weekend or next.......I did however find out that Tyler has bunk beds and Greg has now moved in with Mitch... :woohoo: another tax deduction for Mitch........


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

FUNK! I'm gonna have to miss racing today. Some AHOLE hit the drivers front fender of my lady's parked car last night and took off. We can't get her door open. Now I get to try work on it and miss another race day.  We were having such a great weekend too. Daughters 1st bday party yest, then racing today.....hope those bastards get theirs. I may stop by the track later on to see what's going on. Laterz.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

You missed a great day. Not a huge turn out but those there are really getting dialed in. The traction spray works great. Don't miss this Tuesday, John, Sean, and I are running 1/12th stock Tuesday and if enough show up to run T/C we'll have a good night of racing.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

On recent Inspection sunday I found the track rails to be excellent and well made and held up to a TON of abuse, Further more the walls and rails are perfectly sufficent to protect any spectators so I pass this facility and give them a clean bill of health to begin there season...

Sincerely,

Steve "The Rail Testor"


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I should change my name to thread killer apparently...........


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

no - that's sprotpaks claim

we had enouh Tuesday for both a 5 man 1/12th stock and 5 man GT 2 race night. Look for Sunday's to start picking up too, Rumor has it that B-Rad will be making a guest appearance this week and apparently that has sceeeered of Hustler.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Let the racin begin


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Scott's started a thread on hobbytalk for our Fall Classic race on Oct. 14. You can click on here if you want to join in the discussion. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196890


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Anybody racing this Sunday......


Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Brad, John, Ken 1/12 stock for sure


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont know if I will be making the trip this sunday or not....Will know tommorrow for sure and I will run 1/12th if some one(MILLER)can lone me a body for my car....Ken I got your voicemail and I will try to catch my guy before he leaves for Cincy for oval racin if not I will have it for u the following weekend for sure......My PM box is clear Sean aka Ken....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> I will run 1/12th if some one(MILLER)can lone me a body for my car..........My PM box is clear Sean aka Ken....


No problem with the body 'Sean' has a few extras!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Another fun sunday of racing.....I believe that those rails are the toughest in Indiana
Cant wait till next week........New layout  I was just gettin good a beatin the hell out of this one :freak: ....Oh well.....Hustler you gonna be there this weekend??? ......Dont forget its the return of MITCH this weekend and possibly the legendary Greg  .......This will mean we will need an extra long spraying of traction compoud John to cope :drunk: .....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

.....News Flash EP cells make big splash @Vegas.......IBs make big boom in pits.....Epcells at vegas thread on R/CTech......I need to find me some EP cells....Anyone know where to get some>>>


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thread down>>>thread down abbandon ship.... :freak: .....Jak is the track going to be closed when you all go to the gate....since you guys represent 3/4 of the racers right now since its so early in da season...just wandered :wave:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

When's this trip to the Gate? I might be in for that.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> When's this trip to the Gate? I might be in for that.


We're going to the Halloween Classic. You up for it Dayton?

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

When is it, 2 weeks from this weekend?
Anyone still got room in there hotel.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

weekend of the 28th I believe ...for the gate


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

We have a lot of guys going to the Halloween race so it's been suggested that we cancel this Sundays racing at Summit. The on-road track will still be set up for practice and Nicks Hobby Shop will be open.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

How about everybody taking a little road trip to the Toledo track on Sunday


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

.....Good luck to all the guys heading to the gate...... :thumbsup: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

:woohoo: Rubber tires are gonna be in the house! :woohoo:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> :woohoo: Rubber tires are gonna be in the house! :woohoo:


Where?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

At the Gate this weekend. We're the exhibition freak show.

Ben


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Since I missed the last "big" race when is the next or a good weekend to come out and run? You guys ever run on Saturdays - 1/12 scale or tc?

Not going to the classic or indoor champs so I like to find a good race to goto.

Running Toledo like Kropy and you guys should come out and run with us!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Since I missed the last "big" race when is the next or a good weekend to come out and run? You guys ever run on Saturdays - 1/12 scale or tc?
> 
> Not going to the classic or indoor champs so I like to find a good race to goto.
> 
> Running Toledo like Kropy and you guys should come out and run with us!



Next Big race is New years day.. :hat: ....However have been thinking of road trip to Cincy....Not sure about Toledo.....Saturday is Oval [email protected] you give some notice and want to come to Summit I am sure we can give you that "BIG RACE" feelin......I will try and locate some red carpet  .....Have you found yourself a co-pilot..... :wave:


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

New Years.... Hmmmmmm.... might be interesting..... By then I should be doing better in 1/12 scale stock and stock tc

I would like to goto Cincy once to run the track just have to make time and find out when they run - Sundays kill since I am up and to work by 6am and usually a 9-10 hour day.

Any current shots of the track in Summit online anywhere? Also what traction compunds can we run?

Co-pilot is around just need to talk him into going out. If not I might do the solo thingy.

Sure it would be a good time out there at the track. :hat:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Traction compuond is open, most us paragon some try niftech.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Clark....Why not come out the weekend of the 11th(November) and give it a run and some testing and then come back for new years day :thumbsup: I am sure Summit wouldnt mind setting up the race layout....Hopefully it will be the same as the classic and you could get dialed in......what do ya say?? :wave:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

will the track be set up for road course this sunday. I know there is no scheduled racing, but there is about 5 of us that would like an open practice day


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> We have a lot of guys going to the Halloween race so it's been suggested that we cancel this Sundays racing at Summit. The on-road track will still be set up for practice and Nicks Hobby Shop will be open.



I will be there to open the hobby shop/Track at 9am Sunday 

-Tracey


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

hacker3 said:


> I will be there to open the hobby shop/Track at 9am Sunday
> 
> -Tracey



Thanx yo mista'


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Sunday racing resumes this Sunday at Summit. Hope to see a good turn out.

John


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

So, what can't be held up by drywall?..


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

Hustler said:


> So, what can't be held up by drywall?..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hustler said:


> So, what can't be held up by drywall?..


Hint: Grizzly Bears natural habitat ain't in the attic


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Who's racing 12 stock this Sunday at Summit?

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hustler said:


> Who's racing 12 stock this Sunday at Summit?
> 
> -Sean


 Who is racing 10th/TC/Foam this sunday at summit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I have to work.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Who is racing 10th/TC/Foam this sunday at summit?


:thumbsup:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Who is racing 10th/TC/Foam this sunday at summit?


Im in


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm running 1/12 stock for sure and probably T/C 13.5


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Im runnin The hobby shop my mouth and the 12th scaler. :woohoo:

S.S.D.D.(Same sukas diff date)

Oh and I found out how to make my 12 scale motor fast? Hmmm :hat: 
Give it to someone else to drive :freak:


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

1/12th here :thumbsup:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

someone have a truer for TC on sunday?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> someone have a truer for TC on sunday?


I'll bring 1


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

hacker3 said:


> :Oh and I found out how to make my 12 scale motor fast? Hmmm :hat:
> Give it to someone else to drive :freak:



Glad to see I am not the only to figure that one out......works in 10th to :wave:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I would personally like to thanks all the guys that came out today Sunday 11/11/07
with this kind of turn out we can keep things rolling well for everyone 21 entries is good, I think the big class was touring stock foam  it is nice to see all the guys running well. I know I have my work cut out for me:freak: this year, seems like all the 12th scale guys have stepped up their game. Great to see the kids come out and race
onroad. hope to see you all next week

-Tracey


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

WOW!!! You guys race foam tires? I thought Rubber tires was the hot ticket........LOL


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

kolors by kropy said:


> WOW!!! You guys race foam tires? I thought Rubber tires was the hot ticket........LOL


Sure thing! there are lots of guys running foam touring, and lots of guys running rubber touring. They are both the hot ticket. Not to sure why its funny?

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great day of racing, Seems the string of cooler weather may finnally drag everyone back inside. All classes saw tight races. 
1/12 saw 4 guys battleing for the TQ spot. The main was interesting with the TQ driver breaking and the last 2 spots decided in the last set of turns. Foam stock was fun to drive and a freak debris incident saw the lead slip away from me and Sean drove to a solid win. Rubber class saw several drivers improving with everyone running well. Even Novice was 'relatively' clean. 
Just a few more entries in 1/12 or Foam Stock and it will be critical to get a good Qualifying run to make the 'A'.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Kropy we have a group of rebels here w/foams, they are running good to, next time your over here you better bring your "a" game or like me you may end up in the "B" :freak: LOL
got to watch out some guys are touchy on that subject. 

you guys planned a big race yet let us know I am sure some of the guys will come over for some old fashioned toledo rug rage! :woohoo:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

hacker3 said:


> Kropy we have a group of rebels here w/foams, they are running good to, next time your over here you better bring your "a" game or like me you may end up in the "B" :freak: LOL
> got to watch out some guys are touchy on that subject.
> 
> you guys planned a big race yet let us know I am sure some of the guys will come over for some old fashioned toledo rug rage! :woohoo:


They just need to loosen up a little (just like their cars with rubbers....LOL), I'm sure that we will have a big race this season, I just need to have a sit down with the track owners but you best believe that I'll keep you posted & who knows we might just have a rubber tire class (with normal race bodies like the Mazda's and what not) for all of the rubber tire guys.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

It was fun. Very cool track layout too. Very productive first time out in the RDX on rubbers, (w/ a one way to boot ,another first for me)...Its fun going back to foams as well, there still isnt nothing better than that


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Miller ~ I hear you have some rippin' cells


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:


> Miller ~ I hear you have some rippin' cells



And they last longer than a weekend too :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Nothing special, just honest numbers, untouched by any US factory.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

me tinks my= by and think I thought I had fat fingures HA HA!

ya "lossen up" I.E.(unbunch panties) 

-Tracey


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Great day of racing yesterday at Summit Raceway as usual. The whole group is certainly getting faster.

The 12th guys were incredible, even while having to listen to me announce the race. Brad, Phil, John and Ken were all within seconds of each other for several of the qualifiers and the marshalls looked absolutely catatonic with boredom. Tracey is getting the 8th scale funk out of his CRC and will be there shortly for sure. 

The Track Cleaner class was interesting and I think growing for sure. The bigger we make that class, the bigger our groove will be for the 12th main. 

GT2 had another great showing as well. I think the 13.5 is a great motor for both GT and TC, and it fits into my maintenance routine...

 Good times fellas... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It's good to see the Sunday schoolers getting along again.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> It's good to see the Sunday schoolers getting along again.
> 
> Ben


Any more aggrevation out of you, and I see you at the Flag Pole during lunch.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Kropy you got pm.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> Any more aggrevation out of you, and I see you at the Flag Pole during lunch.


 Hi Ken. I heard you guys had a really good track lay-out Sunday. I'll try to get it on paper for future use. Thanks for your help. Wally.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> sporticus said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see the Sunday schoolers getting along again.
> ...


You'll know Ken because he's the guy with his tongue frozen to the flag pole again! :tongue:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't think I go to the same school.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Another great sunday of racing at Summit.....Thanks to Sean for running the fastest lap of the day during practice(10.3) with my car proving that its the driver not the car :freak: as if I didnt know that  .....Foam T/C is goin to be a great class no doubt...... :woohoo:


Rail testor #48


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hustler said:


> You'll know Ken because he's the guy with his tongue frozen to the flag pole again! :tongue:
> 
> -Sean


anything for a beer :drunk: (almost)


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hustler said:


> You'll know Ken because he's the guy with his tongue frozen to the flag pole again! :tongue:
> 
> -Sean




Whats the deal with Ken and stickin his tongue on poles  That must be why Sean always hums Hall and Oats when he sees Ken....wo wo here he comes he's a man Eater  ..... :wave: .... :woohoo:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Whats the deal with Ken and stickin his tongue on poles  That must be why Sean always hums Hall and Oats when he sees Ken....wo wo here he comes he's a man Eater  ..... :wave: .... :woohoo:












Personal foul. Too many adult references per post. 10 yard penalty and a loss of down.

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hustler said:


> Personal foul. Too many adult references per post. 10 yard penalty and a loss of down.
> 
> -Sean



I am throwing the RED FLAG...I demand a review...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Atleast Sean took the time to find a pic of his flag,  
I'm glad my electric bill goes to a worthwhile objective :woohoo:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> I'm glad my electric bill goes to a worthwhile objective :woohoo:


Your light bill hard at work...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> I am throwing the RED FLAG...I demand a review...


Uh huh.... that's why we thought he was crazy for throwing the red flag in the first place.... uh huh... yep... with extra anchovies... will it be delivered before halftime? Thanks!

-Sean


----------



## Josh Keller (Mar 2, 2006)

*1/12 scale chassis?*

.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Most any mainstream chassis will work, each car will have there fan base.
The first consideration is 
*'T' bar * design : old school tried and true with a wealth of info available, these would be the Associated L4, CRC T-force and a few others who litterally use parts of the Associated- or -
*Link style * : almost as old but slower to find the mass market this seems to be the current trend with the CRC Gen-X leading the market share. I personnally prefer the Speedmerchant 4.5 :thumbsup: but good luck getting one, used are scarce and new... they are snails in the order filling dept.  

If I had to make a solid recommendation it would be the Gen-X based on performance and parts/support combined. The L-4 is also a good way since they are abundant in the used market (cheap :woohoo: ) and will serve the beginner very adequetly.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Josh: Hello I am Tracey I work in Nick's hobby shop I have a friend with a used CRC T-force rolling chassis he is looking to sell I have the car at the shop so if you would be interested in seeing this car just stop by Nick's/Summit Raceway and I can show it to you. I can tell you that this guy hardly used this car he is just not into the carpet thing anymore he is running offroad and is wanting to sell he is asking $100 bucks 
now we are closed until Friday and open at 12 noon closing at 9pm so stop by if you like.

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time has a PM.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Miller Time has a PM.
> 
> Ben


Sure, but I have his computer...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Holy chit!!! Is that for real? I told him he needs a special charger for Lipos.

I would like to get that rear pod off of him tonight. I may get to work on it tomorrow/weekend. I'm asking $100 per. :woohoo: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Holy chit!!! Is that for real? I told him he needs a special charger for Lipos.


 Yeah, I told him to stop running his laptop up and down on the dyno all the time. But did he listen?  No, that's a canned photo. Ken's problems are much worse...


sportpak said:


> I would like to get that rear pod off of him tonight. I may get to work on it tomorrow/weekend. I'm asking $100 per. :woohoo:
> 
> Ben


We can arrange something for sure. Price sounds fair, but I get 2 pair for free because I own the originals, right?

-Sean


----------



## Josh Keller (Mar 2, 2006)

*Rules*

.....


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Josh we run stock for the most part. as for tires Front Purple and Rear Gray I am sure that you will get many diffrent opinions on this, remember this is just a starting point .

Not a problem on the car what ever you get is a good choice.. not many bad cars out there right now 

hope to see you at the track soon.....

-Tracey


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Is there going to be any racing over thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

yes, a $ on Sat night........for OVAL.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

squeeker138 said:


> yes, a $ on Sat night........for OVAL.


Wow!!! You can make money for watching paint dry...sweet!


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Is there going to be any racing over thanksgiving weekend?


Cleveland!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok ....any onroad @ summit on sunday......Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

convikt said:


> Wow!!! You can make money for watching paint dry...sweet!


yea come out sometime I'll show you some thigs that may be a little complicated for you on-road guys...a fade, flames, numbers...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Ok ....any onroad @ summit on sunday......Thanksgiving weekend


John & I talked about it, were not against it test/tune or race day if the interest is there, 

those interested speak up


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I sold a GTB/13.5. Have ancient brushed technology speedo headed my way via mail. If you can't beat'em, join'em. I have money left over for a couple motors too. Who has the blue can motors cheap? I'll also need a "tune up" guys. Get me in the neighborhood.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> I sold a GTB/13.5. Have ancient brushed technology speedo headed my way via mail. If you can't beat'em, join'em. I have money left over for a couple motors too. Who has the blue can motors cheap? I'll also need a "tune up" guys. Get me in the neighborhood.
> 
> Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I sold a GTB/13.5. Have ancient brushed technology speedo headed my way via mail. If you can't beat'em, join'em. I have money left over for a couple motors too. Who has the blue can motors cheap? I'll also need a "tune up" guys. Get me in the neighborhood.
> 
> Ben


Dude!!!! I have so many LRP Q2's and all the 27 blue brushed junkers you wanted. You could have had them all for one good GTB.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

convikt said:


> Wow!!! You can make money for watching paint dry...sweet!


LOL! You for one should know how hard it is to get a car to go in left hand circles.  paint dry.. LOL!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> Dude!!!! I have so many LRP Q2's and all the 27 blue brushed junkers you wanted. You could have had them all for one good GTB.


I had a QC2 in my 12 last year and it kept shutting off my reciever. I don't want to run the big cap on my reciever. What kind of condition are some of your co27s?

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

What a great day of racing. :thumbsup: 

GT saw 3 of 6 finish on the same lap. Garth and Mike are getting dialed and Jacob is looking pretty solid. Tuesday may see Ben dethrowned.  

1/12 had the top 4 on the same lap and if it hadn't been for bad luck on John and Phillips side we would have had 6 on the same lap, and we were running 9 cars and for the most part the only crashes were self induced bobbles. Again if Sean had been able to make it and perhaps 1 more we would have had 'fast' guys running in the 'B' main. 

Fort Wayne is developing a fast base of 1/12 to add to the exsisting 'masters guys'  

Good luck to Phil, Phillip, Ron, Cory, Steve, Tracey and any other locals heading off to Cleveland for the U.S. Championships. I'm sure you guys will do Ft. Wayne proud. :woohoo:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I had a QC2 in my 12 last year and it kept shutting off my reciever. I don't want to run the big cap on my reciever. What kind of condition are some of your co27s?
> 
> Ben


Yeah I guess that could happen LRP has a lower bec volt than novak. I found that out when I switched to digital servo.

condition of co27's dont know dont care. If we meet up at the track i will give you one. I sold one in that 12L4 that had like 3 runs on it.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The new QC-3 suposedly fixed the bec issue, it's finally available.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> ...Garth and Mike are getting dialed and Jacob is looking pretty solid. Tuesday may see Ben dethrowned.
> 
> 
> > The Losi is gonna bring the PAIN this tuesday. Actually, I've made some major changes in the name of science. I think it'll be "checkerz or wreckerz" kind of thing. One of these Tuesdays, I'm gonna run GT2 and maybe try to jump into GT1 for the main. Make a guest appearance if you will. :hat:
> ...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

"checkerz or wreckerz" 

What an awesome 'Team Name'


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> The new QC-3 suposedly fixed the bec issue, it's finally available.


theres one on rctech (NIP) for $125 shipped


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> John & I talked about it, were not against it test/tune or race day if the interest is there,
> 
> those interested speak up



How many does it take to get the doors open sunday?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

1 to unlock the doors! lol....... or throw the rock withwich I will not condone ;(


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> How many does it take to get the doors open sunday?


We should have enough, I'll plan on being there by 9:00. 
It may be a test and tune but we should have enough for 1/10th.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I think there maybe 4 of us comin from the south.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

+ John, myself, maybe B-rad

How bout Garth, Mike, and Andy?

Sounds like 1/10 foam will be the class of choice and possibly some 1/12 R&D.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> + John, myself, maybe B-rad
> 
> How bout Garth, Mike, and Andy?
> 
> Sounds like 1/10 foam will be the class of choice and possibly some 1/12 R&D.


Let you know by Thusday eve


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceway will be starting its sixth season next week and I would like to say thanks to everyone for the many ways everyone has helped out making the raceway successful. One of the things I'll be giving thanks for tomorrow are the many great friends I've made in this hobby. I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and takes a moment to think about how truely good we have it here in this good ol USA.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

wallyworld said:


> Summit Raceway will be starting its sixth season next week and I would like to say thanks to everyone for the many ways everyone has helped out making the raceway successful. One of the things I'll be giving thanks for tomorrow are the many great friends I've made in this hobby. I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and takes a moment to think about how truely good we have it here in this good ol USA.



:thumbsup: Thank you for giving us a place to race and happy Thanksgiving to you and yours..... :wave:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Things are going good in Cleveland. We all made the switch to Gray and Blacks after the first round of practice. Now it's just a HP Game. Traction is out of the world and Great. The track layout is very easy to drive but fun and fast. You never lift the throttle once your moving. I will update tomorrow after the first 2 Rounds.

Steve


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like Phil got screwed.  
He was on a personal best and looking to move up A main line-up when all of a sudden with a minute or so left feed went blank and a few heats later his heat results are missing.  
Everyone else later improved bumping him out of the A where as his pace would have easily left him in the mid A

Lets hope they straighten this out. To track it go to liverc.com


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> + John, myself, maybe B-rad
> 
> How bout Garth, Mike, and Andy?
> 
> Sounds like 1/10 foam will be the class of choice and possibly some 1/12 R&D.


It sounds as though we will be there


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great sounds like a fun 1/10 scale day


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I regret to inform you guys that unless somethin happens I wont be making the trip tommorrow......My ride canceled on me and my wife is using the car and my truck is gettin new tires put on it and Ken I would have called you but of course my phone is in my [email protected]#KIN truck.......I am still hunting an option but everyone has bailed on me so far......Whats an RCAHOLIC to do??????????????


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

take a taxi?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Who you got doing tires  
I always have it done while I wait, 
Have you wife take you as far as Mitch's house, or maybe Greg can borrow Mitch's truck (pre-filled with gas) and go get you :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Cleveland, U.S. Championships update:
1/12 Masters have completed all 4 rounds of Qualifying and the 'A' main is set. 
*Fort Wayne is Represented* :thumbsup: 

1-12 MASTERS
1) Eli Ezrow (46/8:10.663)
2) Frank Calandra Jr (45/8:03.269)
3) Skip Starkey (45/8:03.889)
4) Kelly Bean (45/8:03.992)
5) David Lee (45/8:06.365)
6) Chuck Lonergan (45/8:08.069)
7) Perry Caswell (45/8:08.252)
8) Jim Piersol (45/8:08.569)
9) Mark Sweeney (45/8:10.160)
10) Phil Zimmerman Sr (44/8:01.418) :woohoo:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> take a taxi?



lmfao!!! Is there as much sarcasm as it sounds!?!

but you did answer Steves question


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Cleveland, U.S. Championships update:
> 1/12 Masters have completed all 4 rounds of Qualifying and the 'A' main is set.
> *Fort Wayne is Represented* :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Bring it home Phil!!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> take a taxi?




Do they have Finacin avalible......I called and its $50 bucks to get me to 69.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Convikt......Whats up with the TC5 bashin on RCtech....  .......Oh well you know what they say opinions are like Sean everybody's got one  or was it Ken...oh well you get it... :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah that car is dialed with rubber tires. Havn't tried foams, but I think 2 TC5's made the mod A at Cleveland so.........it sucks. LOL


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Convikt......Whats up with the TC5 bashin on RCtech....  .......Oh well you know what they say opinions are like Sean everybody's got one  or was it Ken...oh well you get it... :wave:


I didnt bash it. Just said my honest opinion about the car. I didnt like it. Beleive me, its not the first one I didnt like. There was just so much hype about that car before it came out. And in my crack smoke filled eyes, it didnt live up to the hype. As a mater a fact, the guy that got my car is selling it for $175, so he said the other day. (maybe Im not the only one that didnt like it, I duno)
I did like the shocks though, very easy to build consistantly.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Convikt......Whats up with the TC5 bashin on RCtech....  .......Oh well you know what they say opinions are like Sean everybody's got one  or was it Ken...oh well you get it... :wave:



LOL, I just looked at what you were talkin about on RCtech. I was a bit harsh, but again, my take


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Yeah that car is dialed with rubber tires. Havn't tried foams, but I think 2 TC5's made the mod A at Cleveland so.........it sucks. LOL


the 2 dudes driving those could probably make the A in most any ride, anyway, glad the car works well for you.....just imagine what you could do with an Xray.LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

That's a steal! I talked to John myself and he said he's done with carpet.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> That's a steal! I talked to John myself and he said he's done with carpet.


Not quite correct...The CARPET is done with John :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Good news for me fellas. I'm off Sunday and my other half is going up North with daughter to see family. I shall be making an appearance with my rubber tire car Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

dasupacat said:


> Good news for me fellas. I'm off Sunday and my other half is going up North with daughter to see family. I shall be making an appearance with my rubber tire car Sunday. :thumbsup:


Glad you'll be out there again David! I'll probably be running 12th & TC 13.5 foam...

-Sean


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

John who?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

hacker3 said:


> John who?


Marshal


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> Marshal


Marshal... We don't need no stinking turn Marshall


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

convikt said:


> I didnt bash it. Just said my honest opinion about the car. I didnt like it. Beleive me, its not the first one I didnt like. There was just so much hype about that car before it came out. And in my crack smoke filled eyes, it didnt live up to the hype. As a mater a fact, the guy that got my car is selling it for $175, so he said the other day. (maybe Im not the only one that didnt like it, I duno)
> I did like the shocks though, very easy to build consistantly.




I will buy that car....Let me know..... :wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The Losi looks fast....










Mmmm....Who's in the mood for some GT racing? :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just 5 weeks till the New Years day Race


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> The Losi looks fast....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the new type O.....Do you think its fast enough to win or will have to ketchup with the pack and have to mustard up the speed to win......It looks like a dog....But you never know it could be a weiner.......


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

....I appologize for the above but who could resist.... :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Maybe it's a new Losi RTR version of their team bus. Oh wait...there is no team.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

So who's all in for GT this Sunday? I may be able to make an apperance.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> So who's all in for GT this Sunday? I may be able to make an apperance.
> 
> Ben



:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be there for GT. Ben you better show!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Be careful of what you wish. This Losi is running pretty good. Convikt has a Corrally that's turning into a handful as well.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

No worries....no EA3 here. :thumbsup: I'll try my best to keep up with the old brushed/nimh combo.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

David, just a reminder they are running 13.5/17.5 not 4300


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> David, just a reminder they are running 13.5/17.5 not 4300


You had me till 13.5/17.5........ since I have not been on road for a while and a few others are heading out sunday, I will be their as well. Dont care what is running foam, rubber, smurf motors, my EA3 with cs27's and 4300 topped off with a C6-R will be running with. 

c-yah then.
seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll have to check and see if dicountinued body styles are legal!!


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

thats all rite I bought all the ft wayne stock so I can give every one a C6-R that wants one, then the rule stands that it is available to any one, its legle.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Well at least it sounds like we should have a good turnout.
Should be a full field of GT, Foam T/C Stock, and 1/12 stock.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

yep sounds good...

Hey lets just run all the touring cars together! I mean who cares? Its mostly about driving any way. 

Ken I have been looking at possibly going to the gate with you guys, I was just going to run rubber tires with the foam 19 or 27 guys, but I cannot make that weekend. So I am not even sure why I told you that.

seth


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

has anyone thought about going to this?

www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=193379


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

convikt said:


> has anyone thought about going to this?
> 
> www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=193379


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=193379

Link didn't work!

I spent most of the day working on my brushed 1/12th scale motors that probably won't be fast enough, I'm ready for brushless!!!! I have two systems that I can't use YET  David Lee was talking like 17.5 is going to be stock not 13.5


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought about it but it is immediately following our New Years day race. If I'm going to make Nationals I'll have to skip the T/C race. 

I do find it interesting that they are completely Brushless.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Man I want to go to this one!!!!!!! Brushles and Rubber tire! 10.5 class to boot. 

I am wondering if this R/C thing is left to the young or non family type people? Cleavland - Thanksgiving, Novak race - Christmas & New years. I would go to this one for sure but I rather spend my Christmas vacation with the family.

seth


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

airborn said:


> Man I want to go to this one!!!!!!! Brushles and Rubber tire! 10.5 class to boot.
> 
> I am wondering if this R/C thing is left to the young or non family type people? Cleavland - Thanksgiving, Novak race - Christmas & New years. I would go to this one for sure but I rather spend my Christmas vacation with the family.
> 
> seth


Yep, that's why we are lucky to have a good local track with good competition on normal weekends and weekdays! :woohoo: 

Sincerely 
Bad Attitude


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I ran the 1.5 in my 12th one night. I had to roll it out to 2.900 to have any speed. Still had runtime and was topped out halfway down the straight. I was running baloon size tires too. If your gonna run rubber band size tires, expect to run a 78 spur and upper 40s pinions.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> Man I want to go to this one!!!!!!! Brushles and Rubber tire! 10.5 class to boot.
> 
> I am wondering if this R/C thing is left to the young or non family type people? Cleavland - Thanksgiving, Novak race - Christmas & New years. I would go to this one for sure but I rather spend my Christmas vacation with the family.
> 
> seth


It's too bad a lot of the races are around the holidays. We need to figure out how to have these kinds of races here, so everyone else has to drive 8 hours to race with us. :woohoo: 

Ben


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

True. Not conveniant. I'll be at Summit for the New years race.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

B-rad said:


> Yep, that's why we are lucky to have a good local track with good competition on normal weekends and weekdays! :woohoo:
> 
> Sincerely
> Bad Attitude


Hey B.A.

I have always thought that since we change the layout of our road coarse every week it would promote better racers, it allows you to learn new tracks every week. And man O man is the competition good. I loved getting ready to race against you and Karl, Phil, Shane, even back in the day when Ben P was around. 12th has some of the best guys in the county, I know of one old man that just placed pretty good at cleavland and he just shows up when ever the ground is to frozen to dig, or his boy isnt racing carts.

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Great turnout today guys. It was fun racing Seth and Dave again. I could do was keep Seth honest today, thankfully he lost a metric wheel nut with a minute to go and gave me the win. I need to get it sharpened up before the New Years race.

13.5 racing is still a little too much for me. Car is pretty wild. I'll stick with the 17.5 for a while longer. All in all a load of fun today.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> Great turnout today guys. It was fun racing Seth and Dave again. I could do was keep Seth honest today, thankfully he lost a metric wheel nut with a minute to go and gave me the win. I need to get it sharpened up before the New Years race.
> 
> 13.5 racing is still a little too much for me. Car is pretty wild. I'll stick with the 17.5 for a while longer. All in all a load of fun today.
> 
> Ben



Ben,

You and David are always fun to race with, good attitude, great to talk to, you my friends are the type of people that keep this hobby going! Ben I don't know who your sense is, but tell him he is doing a good job. You are off the hook better than the last time we raced :thumbsup: I on the other hand have not got this hole metric wheel nuts on a whole standard car thing figured out.

seth


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Join us in Ft. Wayne, IN on New Year's Day for the 6th Annual Summit R/C Raceway New Year's Day Race. 1/12 Scale and Touring Car racing on the carpet road course is a great way to kick off any New Year! Check out this LINK to the race flyer. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Where's the results from this past Sun?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A technical problem with getting the results saved on the PC for download later. We think we have it identified and should be good from here on out.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Technical problem between chair and keyboard on Sunday


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

ha! and it was not my fault this time I love it when that happens

-Tracey


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sheath said:


> A technical problem with getting the results saved on the PC for download later. We think we have it identified and should be good from here on out.



Wow, that was very polite! Are you sure you are in a software engineering field?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

That's from having meetings with your supervisors in another state via conference call. Nobody can see the gestures and funny faces you make while you are sounding professional to the boss. And you make sure the 'mute' button works!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

What a great day to stay indoors and play with toy cars 
Had enough for 2 mains of 1/12 :woohoo: and the competition was tight throughout, those not fighting for the TQ were locked in battle for the remaining 'A' main spots. While there was a lap spread over the field there was no loss for action in the entire field. 

The New-Years day race ought to see good racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, a great day of racing yesterday with 20 entries. Very close racing in 1/12 stock and good competition between Garth and Mike in Speed GT.

John


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

******


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

saw this on annother forum by tres Leonard


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

squeeker138 said:


> saw this on annother forum by tres Leonard


So, does this mean that "Toolbox" now has a friend named "Suitcase"? lol! j/k Tracey...

-Sean


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Hustler said:


> So, does this mean that "Toolbox" now has a friend named "Suitcase"? lol! j/k Tracey...
> 
> -Sean



That's just WRONG!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I never seen that and it does not exist I think.....

it's kewl though 

-Tracey

Thanks Sean I think I deserve that...


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

who's racing this sunday? I know a few are heading to Cincy Good luck to the guy's heading that way, you guy's should take some flyers for the new years day race with ya. I think there are a few in the shop so stop by and pick some up...

-Tracey


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I will be there to run the races. Really wanted to go to Cincy, but have been sick for nearly three weeks. Feeling better, so I will be there on Sun. Talked to Ken last night. He is going to Cincy and maybe Sean. Hopefully we will have a good turnout despite the bad weather that is forcasted.

John


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

chances are slim that Ill be there.....damn women!


well see


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jak43 said:


> I will be there to run the races. Really wanted to go to Cincy, but have been sick for nearly three weeks. Feeling better, so I will be there on Sun. Talked to Ken last night. He is going to Cincy and maybe Sean. Hopefully we will have a good turnout despite the bad weather that is forcasted.
> 
> John


I'm probably not going because of work...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


> I'm probably not going because of work...
> 
> -Sean


Will you have the company car?










Hey this is my 1000th post....maybe I should get a company car too..

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Will you have the company car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want one in pink don't you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll be down the street on Sun.  See you boys Tues. nights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

B-rad said:


> You want one in pink don't you?


No, the big question is, where did he get the R2D2....

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Where did you get that vanity plate made Sean?











I found the rc racing A list. I think we're all in it.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Hustler said:


> No, the big question is, where did he get the R2D2....
> 
> -Sean


Tom Tom replaced R2D2


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

B-rad said:


> Tom Tom replaced R2D2


"Tom Tom, because even tough guys can get lost!"


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks to the diehard racers (Jacob, Larry, Ron, Corry, Lee and Brent) who made it to practice today despite the snow. Got alot of track time today and made both Corrallys alot better.

John


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Probably be there for sunday on-road. No better way to start the holidays! :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone from Kary and Wally!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok with Christmas behind us its back to work and remember if you don't have work, we will be open for practice Wednesday & Thursday Noon until 9pm and Thrusday Racing at 7pm, with 2 heats and main. This is the layout that we are running for the NEW YEARS day race, so come out and get some laps in and Sunday a normal racing program, I hope to see you all out for the warm up race Sunday...

-Tracey


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Fun day of racing, a little thin on the crowd but everyone more than made up for it in spirit.
In addition to a full field of 1/12 brushed stock and a few Rubber tire 13.5 cars John and I ran the 13.5 brushless in 1/12. Also allowing a few other drivers to test drive them. It was decided that a few of us will bring Brushless on Sundays and run them in a second 1/12 class. We WILL countinue a brushed class, most of us running brushless will run both classes.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I hope the BL 12th scale thing takes off. I just got caught up on about 6 pages of the ROAR BL thread on Rctech. "Stuff" is gonna hit the fan with whatever decision they make. I picture someone in a dark office, the red Bat-phone ringing, and a finger is on the big red button.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> ...and a finger is on the big red button.
> 
> Ben


Want to speculate on which finger will be used?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


> Want to speculate on which finger will be used?
> 
> -Sean


Probably your favorite one. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Probably your favorite one. :hat:
> 
> Ben


My favorite one is my trigger finger... or this... :thumbsup: We're nice guys at Summit!

-Sean


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Have you guys done much with a 17.5 vs. 13.5? in 12th scale? If so, what are your findings?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

acyrier said:


> Have you guys done much with a 17.5 vs. 13.5? in 12th scale? If so, what are your findings?


13.5 is ballistic out of the corner and the end of the straight, right now it is a handful entering and throught the corners making lap times only a tenth or so faster than tuned CO27s but a lot less consistent. 1 guy has tried 17.5 but I don't think he could fit the right gear with tire diameters that were optimum for 'racing'


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

17.5 rollout was around 3.00. When I was trying to run skinny race tires I could hardly put enough rollout in it. That was with a 84t spur.

13.5 I was around 2.3 and that can be tricky as well. Much more managable though.

Ben


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

sportpak said:


> 17.5 rollout was around 3.00. When I was trying to run skinny race tires I could hardly put enough rollout in it. That was with a 84t spur.
> 
> 13.5 I was around 2.3 and that can be tricky as well. Much more managable though.
> 
> Ben


I was just curious if you integrating at all w/the brushed guys and finding the racing still close.

rollout... PRS makes 76t and 80t spurs if that would help your 17.5 trials.

Last year, we had a couple guys running a 13.5 w/brushed (guy w/13.5 wasn't a "great" racer, but average) and while fast down the straight, he was loosing a lot of time in the infield..but I think that was more driver then motor.

This year, were allowing the 17.5 w/stock brushed and finding it pretty closely matched. When talking w/other people, they have been saying that the 17.5 is WAY faster. So I was curious what your expierience was. Your track is just a little bigger then ours (were 36x60, and I think you guys are 36x72ish?). Generally our infield is pretty tight, so having a wicked fast motor doesn't always equivalate to a faster overall lap time..however fun to drive down the straights. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry I can't make it tonight. Too much BS going on. I'll be in to race TC on Sunday. Made some adjustmants and have a list of others to try. Sundays are better for experimenting anyways. Gotta pick up the pace......

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

sportpak said:


> Sundays are better for experimenting anyways. Gotta pick up the pace......
> 
> Ben


Sunday's are for offroad. :woohoo:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

not at Summit!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Tracey, you have a PM..


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget January 27 there will be no on-road racing that sunday do to the BRL series coming to Summit. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=207755&page=1&pp=15 Also we will be anouncing soon a very special 2 day event coming to Summit for on-road racers.


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Ww what a fun day of racing, was t/q after 2nd round of Qualifiers to dropped to third and John had a great run to drop from a great run to fifth. I rebuilt the ole stock motor to come up short in the main to be 2nd loser.lol see ya all in a couple of weeks race on phil


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, it was a really fun day of racing. It's great to have that many guys close and going for the win. The speedmerchant was ok on its debut. Congrats to Ron for winning the main. Yeah it really sucked going from tq all the way back to 5th after the third round of qualifying. Gotta work on motors some tomorrow to be better for Tuesday.

John


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Summit RC Raceway will be hosting the Region 5 Carpet On-road Regional Championship.

Save the attached flyer, print it, Distribute it, tell all you fiends (except you Sean, I already know )


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Good luck to everyone this Sunday. Represent Ft Wayne.

How's Hustler doing? Haven't seen or heard from him much.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> How's Hustler doing? Haven't seen or heard from him much. Ben


Talked to him a couple times this weeks, He's had a pretty bad bug going around or something...took him out of commish for a few days, even had himself an IV. Now he's swearing of the Pepsi and...  beer !


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Dale has PM...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

:wave: How's everyone doin?....Still workin 7 days a week :drunk: would rather be racin :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> :wave: How's everyone doin?....Still workin 7 days a week :drunk: would rather be racin :woohoo:


 Keep pluggin away Dude. We'll be here when it slows down for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> :wave: racin :woohoo:


Ohh!!!!  Thats what you call it!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

John, Sean, and Myself WILL be setting up Vintage Trans Am cars. Check out this link http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ 

We will have them out on Sundays to have fun and race with. We watched them run a few heats of these this weekend and they are a blast, and cheap, and durable a stock motor or 17.5 with 4 cells (something for you lipo guys to do with the NiMh :thumbsup: ) This even looks to be the ultimate class for a fun event like the Enduro :woohoo: . 

And Dale they even allow the Mustang body :wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Ohh!!!!  Thats what you call it!!



Glad to see things havent changed much :wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> John, Sean, and Myself WILL be setting up Vintage Trans Am cars. Check out this link http://www.usvintagetransam.com/
> 
> We will have them out on Sundays to have fun and race with. We watched them run a few heats of these this weekend and they are a blast, and cheap, and durable a stock motor or 17.5 with 4 cells (something for you lipo guys to do with the NiMh :thumbsup: ) This even looks to be the ultimate class for a fun event like the Enduro :woohoo: .
> 
> And Dale they even allow the Mustang body :wave:



Sounds cool any T/C chassis.....sounds like a class for 1 of my 4 TC4's with a sunoco 69 camaro body..... :woohoo:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Glad to see things havent changed much :wave:


Despite that, can't wait to have you show back up. 

Working 7 day weeks, maybe you can afford to hire a driver, I think Greg might be available.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts. All heats and mains should be straight-up starts, with random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Despite that, can't wait to have you show back up.
> 
> Working 7 day weeks, maybe you can afford to hire a driver, I think Greg might be available.



Gee's that might have offended a lesser man.....So you think I am a bad driver.. OUCH.........How much do you think he would charge? ...I is doin da best I can....I have been recieving pay checks from parma and protoform for testing the durability of there products..... Wow this is awesome I thought I could only get this type of verbal abuse at the track..... :wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Gee's that might have offended a lesser man.....So you think I am a bad driver.. OUCH.........How much do you think he would charge? ...I is doin da best I can....I have been recieving pay checks from parma and protoform for testing the durability of there products..... Wow this is awesome I thought I could only get this type of verbal abuse at the track..... :wave:


Not sure if your a bad driver or not, It's been so long since i've seen you bounce of the wall.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Not sure if your a bad driver or not, It's been so long since i've seen you bounce of the wall.



Oh yeah ....well I will be bouncin off those walls in no time....you just wait and see smart A$$.... :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I thought this looked pretty sweet. Lipo mod brushless anyone?

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=categories&op=newindex&catid=2


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I thought this looked pretty sweet. Lipo mod brushless anyone?
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=categories&op=newindex&catid=2


 Yeah, Matt & Eric's Saleen looks a lot better on a proper chassis.











-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow! What a great concept for carpet on-road racing. Low CG, great suspension and chassis design and 200mm width maintained. I will have one of these very soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Will my Caddy body be legal? What about my 17.5?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> Will my Caddy body be legal? What about my 17.5?


 Boy! You just got start in that rules thing already! :lol: I like 17.5 Lipo myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

There currently are a few companies working on these. None are planned for release till at least March.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll be curious to see if anything comes out of it. I think it would be pretty cool. I have my hands full running one class as it is.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll get one and we'll test it and see if we want it for next year.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Whats the cost? They look nice...but how many classes can you have really...Allthough would seem it would probably bring more die hard 12th scalers to 10th..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

The advantage of the pro-10 style class would be the ability to run 4 cells in both 1/12 and the pro-10 car. It would be a much simpler class (cheaper, less parts, less complicated) than a regular touring car. We will have to wait and see how the class takes off. 

I think with the vintage trans am class that Ken, Devin, Sean, Ben and I are going to start to experiment with will be a cheaper, slower class for people to run in. Up in South Bend in the vintage trans am class, I watched a guy lap after lap hit a 90 degree hard corner for an entire race and not break. The cars are slow enough that you can do that and not have to spend $30 on parts to fix it.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

That Genx 10 does look pretty awesome and would probably be fun to drive and I think it would take off like wild fire at summit with all the 12th action that goes on and possibly pick up some oval guys...


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

jak43 said:


> Up in South Bend in the vintage trans am class, I watched a guy lap after lap hit a 90 degree hard corner for an entire race and not break.



was crptracer there? 




j/k


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> was crptracer there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet "Mc Puff Diddy" would tear it up.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

convikt said:


> was crptracer there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW everyone's a comeidan........If I could find my feelings they might be hurt....  ....... :wave......At least I am tryin.......


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

jak43 said:


> I watched a guy lap after lap hit a 90 degree hard corner for an entire race and not break. The cars are slow enough that you can do that and not have to spend $30 on parts to fix it.


That guy was quality checking our boards for the layout. I'm proud to announce that the corner didn't give out!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

There's a lot of quality checking going on Tuesdays here also.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok, So you are going to experiment with a class where the cars don't handle, Rubber tires ruin the track for foam and has no following on a national basis. Not that a class has to be run everywhere but I would think the Pro10 will be the best class for new racer. I really think this class will take off since everyone is sick of the $500 Touring Cars and again the cars don't handle, especially rubber tires.
Just my 2c.

Steve Dunn


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Keep testing guys, its about fun!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

dragrace said:


> Ok, So you are going to experiment with a class where the cars don't handle, Rubber tires ruin the track for foam and has no following on a national basis. Not that a class has to be run everywhere but I would think the Pro10 will be the best class for new racer. I really think this class will take off since everyone is sick of the $500 Touring Cars and again the cars don't handle, especially rubber tires.
> Just my 2c.
> 
> Steve Dunn


I wouldn't say they don't handle, it's just a different feeling, and at our place, we have very little expierience with rubber anyway, so it'll take some time to get a decent setup.

As far as what class will take off, I'm not sure the 2 classes are really even the same..kinda comparing apples to oranges. the tc's (with 4 cells and stock motors) are not nible..more like..driving a brick. I think this class was started by people who kinda had old equipment laying around and they wanted to put it to use.

Why do rubber tires ruin the carpet for foams? I didn't know this was a problem.

Pro-10. I think it's a cool idea. I wasn't into this sport/hobby when those were popular in the past, but I think it's cool and I'm certain will not be the bottomless pit that TC's can be. As a track owner, I don't want to see any class "die off" but I do like seeing a not so diluted pool of competiton. I would rather see 20 people in the same class, rather then 5 here, 5 there, 5 someplace else etc. Kinda why I like 12th stock so much, seems like almost no matter where ya go, people are running it, and it's all the same "rules". We had a lot of people say they would have come to our trophy race last week if we would run rubber TC... don't have that problem in 12th. NICE! 

I'd be interested to hear from the ft wayne guys if they think the rubber tires ruin the carpet for foam, as I know they have a following of rubber tires there..or at least used to.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dragrace said:


> Ok, So you are going to experiment with a class where the cars don't handle, Rubber tires ruin the track for foam and has no following on a national basis. Not that a class has to be run everywhere but I would think the Pro10 will be the best class for new racer. I really think this class will take off since everyone is sick of the $500 Touring Cars and again the cars don't handle, especially rubber tires.
> Just my 2c.
> 
> Steve Dunn


*Agreed *:thumbsup: 
But the rubber tire thing has dwindled to the point some of the newer faces are talking of looking elsewhere for fun  This would just be an alternative that may be easier on parts and a little more light hearted fun. :woohoo: and the tires might even be a little less detrimental to the traction. and the Pro-10 while sounding perfect won't be reedily available till the end of the season (at least for those who think the season should end in March !) 

If we consistently had a large following of Foam guys (enough to sustain a track) then perhaps we would not notice the effects of a dwindling rubber crowd, so any ideas from anybody to build the foam sector speak up.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

acyrier said:


> Why do rubber tires ruin the carpet for foams? I didn't know this was a problem.
> ...
> I'd be interested to hear from the ft wayne guys if they think the rubber tires ruin the carpet for foam, as I know they have a following of rubber tires there..or at least used to.


Rubber tire seems to suck the traction out. During the Halloween classic it was a dramatically noticeable difference during controlled practice before the rubber tires class and after. Prior had significant traction to the point of nearly traction rolling 1/12, post rubber racing it came down to a medium bite similar to what we have at Summit. You could actually see the grove fade. And this after only 2 heats of rubber cars.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

acyrier said:


> Why do rubber tires ruin the carpet for foams? I didn't know this was a problem.


 This problem only seems to exist for 1/12 on-road racers. We have been running rubber tires on the oval longer than on-road has and many times this will be our largest oval class but I have never heard the first complaint from anyone of them and they are some of the best in the midwest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> This problem only seems to exist for 1/12 on-road racers. We have been running rubber tires on the oval longer than on-road has and many times this will be our largest oval class but I have never heard the first complaint from anyone of them and they are some of the best in the midwest. :thumbsup:


Thats only since there are no foam T/C running on Tuesday to complain. And the 1/12 guys have nearly ALL voiced this opinion but have not made a big deal about it since it just is the way it is. And Oval has a MUCH larger foam to rubber ratio and lays such a massive groove that the effects are offset somewhat.

This is mearly disscusion and not demeaning to any class. If it gets people to race then it is a great class, any side effects...thats just racing.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't see Tuesday supporting a foam TC crowd. That's not what Tuesdays are built around. It's built around 12th scale and what ever rubber/TC that's available.

What can you do to stimulate a foam TC class on Sundays? I know there's 2 or 3 of you that do it for traction. I think it would take another 2 or 3 of you, taking it somewhat serious, to make something happen. When you publically have the attitude " I only run this piece of crap to make traction", your not making a strong, positive case to make a class develope. Maybe it's just not there? I'm not opposed to it, but then again, rubber TC racing has only been so fun this year because the top level competition hasn't been there, or they don't take it serious enough to make it interesting.

I made the effort to run 12th scale this year. Was convinced I'd have more fun running brushed. Switched everything over to brushed. ROAR legalizes brushless, now everyone is chattering switching over to brushless. So then I'm stuck "doing what's right", not having much fun, running with 2 other guys in the novice class. Where did it get me?

I can't imagine the Pro10 being that cheap to get into. 12th scales are approaching $300. I could see the Pro10 being cheaper to opperate over the course of the season. I don't see it being interesting enough to a new guy and I don't see our faithful trying anything different any time soon.

I see Trans Am as an interesting segment of TC because it looks fun. I don't see a pit space with a battery matcher and dyno spinning up motors all day. I don't see 6 subtle different compounds of tires. I don't see one heat with 11 cars and another with only 3. It might help some of our struggling TC faithful to find a little joy. I'm willing to support anything if it's fun and attractive. Trans Am might be fun on asphalt this summer.

Every "perfect" class has it's own personality. Every personality has his/her own opinion. 

We're in a frustrating part of a cycle right now in onroad. We can't kill each other over things right now. We have to stick together and let things work themselves out. Trends will change, good desicions will be made, people will find the time/money to come back.

I look forward to running this Sunday.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Revised previous post....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Well said Ben....
When did you get so philosophical (can't believe I spelled that right)


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Who really cares if rubber tires takes up some of the traction or not thats racing if you want the same conditions over and over again run slot cars...I think Ben really hit the nail on the head..."We're in a frustrating part of a cycle right now in onroad. We can't kill each other over things right now. We have to stick together and let things work themselves out. Trends will change, good desicions will be made, people will find the time/money to come back". You guys should come down south there is nothing down here On-road wise a little band of 1/12th scale on wens..minni coopers and 1/18th on fri. no 1/10th at all...It really sucks to hear that its slowing at summit also, at least 1/10th scale wise. hell i was gonna convert to rubber tire if I had to so I could run.. I am really not into 1/12th.....I dont think it is as light hearted as the 1/10th scale crowd....No offense to anyone just my 2 cents and I know that I cant drive all that well...yet....But hey I drive from the southwest side of Indy to come race with you guys even when Ohio would be closer cause of the personallities and caliber of guys running there and I still came after meeting Ken and Sean now thats saying somethin...I say do whatever needs doing trying new classes or whatever it takes.... :wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Well said Ben....
> When did you get so philosophical (can't believe I spelled that right)


I'm in college.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> We're in a frustrating part of a cycle right now in onroad. We can't kill each other over things right now. We have to stick together and let things work themselves out. Trends will change, good desicions will be made, people will find the time/money to come back.
> Ben


 We've had a lot of different circumstances affect our turn-outs this year that aren't even related to RC or what we're doing at the track. When oval turn-outs were terrible nobody bashed $500 TC rubber tire cars but there was an individual that was constantly looking for someone or something to blame. Funny thing was when he finally had enough and quit the turnouts almost immediately went through the roof. I think we need to keep an open mind toward these Trans-Am, 1/10 Pro Cars, etc. and be patient because I believe we'll see some of these racers returning next year along with some new ones.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

1/10th scale foam stock rules :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> And Oval has a MUCH larger foam to rubber ratio and lays such a massive groove that the effects are offset somewhat.


 Ken, you are wrong. For two seasons we had real light turn-outs for oval and grip was an issue, but I never heard complaints about TC cars.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

$500.00 touring car,$200 esc,$100 servo,$300 controller,$100 transponder,$30 foams,$80 motor,$20 body,$20 paint,$120 charger,$100 power supply,$200 in batteries.....The price you pay to have a hobby... :wave:...PRICELESS


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> 1/10th scale foam stock rules :woohoo:


 Yeah! That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Just remember we could be living in Iraq or Iran.......Something tells me there no to worried about rubber tires or foams or who lays down traction or takes it up.....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> $500.00 touring car,$200 esc,$100 servo,$300 controller,$100 transponder,$30 foams,$80 motor,$20 body,$20 paint,$120 charger,$100 power supply,$200 in batteries.....The price you pay to have a hobby... :wave:...PRICELESS


 Don't forget the most important one. Entry Fee $15. :tongue:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I cant wait to get back to racing with you guys I really miss all of ya


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

wallyworld said:


> Don't forget the most important one. Entry Fee $15. :tongue:



Well dont forget about the $ 60 in gas :freak:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> I cant wait to get back to racing with you guys I really miss all of ya


You can say the "L" word if you want. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> You can say the "L" word if you want. :hat:
> 
> Ben


 That is so-o-o precious.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> You can say the "L" word if you want. :hat:
> 
> Ben




 Thanks ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone know the price tage on the Genx10.....whos placing orders....2/2/08 you can order.....


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

All I know is that too many classes causes each to be low in entries. This still works for the track owner because he gets all the entries either way. It's a tuff issue since the total # of entries keeps the track open. But for the racer, they don't want to race against two or three other guys. That may work for oval but we want traffic. Traffic makes you a better driver. Those of us in the fort that travel usually base our decision of where we are going to race that weekend on which track will have the most competition.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> Does anyone know the price tage on the Genx10.....whos placing orders....2/2/08 you can order.....


 Not sure. I'll be ordering mine through Nicks Hobby Shop as there kit prices lately have been awfully hard to beat.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I would like to see the pro-10 cars work out as well. I would HOPE that the price of tires come down with a surge in use, as they are nearly double what were paying for 12th scale cars right now.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

The vintage trans-am cars look fun. End of story on that and they run them elsewhere. We are just trying them out for fun. Fun is the key word. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Just my opinion for now but for guys that like running 1/10 on foam this car will probably be popular. The guys that like to suspension tune for grip and handling will probably stay with the TC rubber tire cars. Time will tell.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

It doesn't matter whether it is rubber tire or foam, TC or 1/12th. We need larger classes. As far as carpet wear from rubber tire common sense says that when you rub 2 surfaces together that the softer will wear quicker. So a foam tire on carpet wears the foam. (rather quickly) The rubber tire on carpet wears the carpet. This takes away the expense on the racer but puts it on the track owner. How much the carpet wears is beyond me. It may not be significant. But for me rubber tire is really not the issue. Large turnouts are what is needed. Getting everyone together on the same day helps whether rubber tire or not.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jak43 said:


> Fun is the key word. Fun, fun, fun.


 Yeah, till your daddy takes your T-Bird away!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Fun is defined differently among us. I have more fun taking my racing serious and some of you just want to play. Nothing wrong with that, let's just all do it on the same day!!!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

jak43 said:


> ....We are just trying them out for fun. Fun is the key word. Fun, fun, fun.


John speaks the truth.

I think I have my paint job figured out. I'm running a Camaro. I didn't feel like running a Ford and anything Mopar makes me throw up in my mouth a little bit  . So Camaro it is.

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Yeah, till your daddy takes your T-Bird away!



Your showing your age, Dale.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah, more and more all the time Dude!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

As for the pro10 cars. They fit what I like so Cory and I will be getting those for next season. Back in the late 80's we ran 10Ls on-road on 6 ft. wide carpet. Phil Z. and I eventually were running identical lap times as our 1/12th cars. Then it was 6cell but todays motors & batteries will surpass that with only 4cell. So everyone, go out & get one for next year. I think the manufacturers are hoping to keep the dwindling TC crowd by offering something that can use the TC bodies (200 mm). Although I think the GTP bodies will eventually take over.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

fergie said:


> Fun is defined differently among us. I have more fun taking my racing serious and some of you just want to play. Nothing wrong with that, let's just all do it on the same day!!!!


I think most of us take it pretty serious. Letting our hair down a little might help draw people in to race though. When we bicker or turn it into an "us vs them" thing, we're not selling a quality product. Old school bodies and/or minis three wide for 8 minutes and laughing the whole time is what we need more of on both days of racing.

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I think most of us take it pretty serious. Letting our hair down a little might help draw people in to race though. When we bicker or turn it into an "us vs them" thing, we're not selling a quality product. Old school bodies and/or minis three wide for 8 minutes and laughing the whole time is what we need more of on both days of racing.
> 
> Ben


We were laughing and had fun this weekend with new school bodies. Ask Leah. Sorry Jon but I don't think the vintage is the way to go. They had 1 heat up there.

Also what is nice about the GenX10 is most parts are interchangeble with the GenX12. Helping with expense!!

Sean, your awful quiet.

Ben, you keep calling it bickering. It is great to have a DISCUSSION of what every one thinks and likes. We all don't have to agree just respect each others opinion. My hair has been down all along. Longer it hides the bald spots!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't believe the pro10 car is actually getting talked about. You guys humping CRCs leg, or are you for real?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:


> Also what is nice about the GenX10 is most parts are interchangeble with the GenX12. Helping with expense!!
> 
> Sean, your awful quiet.
> 
> Ben, you keep calling it bickering. It is great to have a DISCUSSION of what every one thinks and likes. We all don't have to agree just respect each others opinion. My hair has been down all along. Longer it hides the bald spots!!


I think the Vintage at least gives those already owning T/C a viable option with out buying another car. The pro-10 Idea interest me since it is what I began carpet with and it is close to 1/12 ie similar set-up philosophy and 4-cell would be great.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

fergie said:


> Ben, you keep calling it bickering. It is great to have a DISCUSSION of what every one thinks and likes. We all don't have to agree just respect each others opinion. My hair has been down all along. Longer it hides the bald spots!!


I don't always mean bickering as a bad thing. You put a few pationate people together, simple comunication sounds like bickering. When you put my wife and mother-in-law in the same room, they sound like their screaming at each other. I don't understand it, it's a thick skulled Italian thing. It's always out of love. Same thing here, just toy cars.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

the 10 would be sweet.....except for 4 cell. I DO NOT want to buy more sub c's.

Side Note:
Much More products are now distributed by Great plains. It would be a nice option to walk into Nicks and be able to buy something other than a ICE charger....hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint,.........................................feeling me Tracey?

Look at my post count :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> I think the Vintage at least gives those already owning T/C a viable option with out buying another car. The pro-10 Idea interest me since it is what I began carpet with and it is close to 1/12 ie similar set-up philosophy and 4-cell would be great.


The pro10 class will have a chance if our "top of class" racers buy in and enjoy it. I'll race anything if it looks fun. The pro10 car looks badass to me. I'm not ready to fold all my TC stuff in on it yet, but it might be a real option for us next year. This summer will be a busy one.

Pro10, lipo, 21.5 brushless..... :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> the 10 would be sweet.....except for 4 cell. I DO NOT want to buy more sub c's.


 I posted something on RC Tech Pro 10 thread on performance balancing these cars. Example: (10.5 brushless) 4 cell and (27T,17.5 or 21.5 brushless) Lipo run together in the same class. This would allow both battery technologies to run in the same class. Might be a dumb idea or you might agree.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> I posted something on RC Tech Pro 10 thread on performance balancing these cars. Example: (10.5 brushless) 4 cell and (27T,17.5 or 21.5 brushless) Lipo run together in the same class. This would allow both battery technologies to run in the same class. Might be a dumb idea or you might agree.


Would this class be more/less attractive if we spec'ed a lipo/bl motor? What are the national standards?

I can't believe the Griz hasn't shown his ass ..er, face around here yet today.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> Would this class be more/less attractive if we spec'ed a lipo/bl motor? What are the national standards?


 We might have to wing it for a while and keep an eye on the other tracks that are having success with this class.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> We might have to wing it for a while and keep an eye on the other tracks that are having success with this class.


There seems to be some intrest. If we keep our eyes on it over the summer, we'll have a pretty good feel for what's working. I hope we can get the price point down where it's feasable for most. The CRC looks like a really nice piece, I can't imagine it'll be under $300.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

The SpeedMerchant rev 5 finally showed up  Doesn't look like the lipo batteries will fit in it  The brushless will tho which is the biggest PITA.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> The SpeedMerchant rev 5 finally showed up  Doesn't look like the lipo batteries will fit in it  The brushless will tho which is the biggest PITA.


We haven't heard from you in over month, you finally show up and your all negative. What a buz kill... sheesh...


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> We haven't heard from you in over month, you finally show up and your all negative. What a buz kill... sheesh...



Consider it a vacation :wave:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

B-rad said:


> Consider it a vacation :wave:


Lee says your whole life is a vacation!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> Consider it a vacation :wave:


Miss ya buddy. :hat:


----------



## cory30 (Jul 17, 2003)

After reading all this, all I can say is thank god I race OFF-ROAD !


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

cory30 said:


> After reading all this, all I can say is thank god I race OFF-ROAD !


Less drama. Lol.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> Less drama. Lol.


Less drama to some, boring to others. 
Nothing wrong with open discussion to promote new ideas.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

cory30 said:


> After reading all this, all I can say is thank god I race OFF-ROAD !


 Yeah, right. You guys do a group hug every day and sing in harmony together while you race! :hat:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> I posted something on RC Tech Pro 10 thread on performance balancing these cars. Example: (10.5 brushless) 4 cell and (27T,17.5 or 21.5 brushless) Lipo run together in the same class. This would allow both battery technologies to run in the same class. Might be a dumb idea or you might agree.



That would certainly be something to try. If I get on of these, my sedan needs a asphalt track to run on this summer (yes this is a hint!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Less drama to some, boring to others.
> Nothing wrong with open discussion to promote new ideas.


Ken
Your right about open discussion. 
Boring??? Hope the new classes work out. Then maybe there will be a full house for carpet on Sundays...like there is for off road up the street. I wonder why they get bigger turnouts?  Most of the entries there used to run carpet. We've been there done that.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Different people, different tastes. 
People are going to be loyal to their favorite brand.
Something new and fresh will always have a lot of enthusiasm. We're in the rebuilding process and rolling over different ideas. Cut us some slack, this is bound to happen every couple years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't you mean every season?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> Sean, your awful quiet.


 Sorry Ron, I'm not used to the fight being away from me... I was just looking for my gloves and headgear... quoting Blue from Old School "...ring the bell you &#*$ pansie..."












wallyworld said:


> cory30 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading all this, all I can say is thank god I race OFF-ROAD !
> ...


 ...but from what I've heard they're not facing each other when they "hug"...



dasupacat said:


> Then maybe there will be a full house for carpet on Sundays...like there is for off road up the street. I wonder why they get bigger turnouts?












LMK how Mark's doing in 5 years. Ben is absolutely correct... I hope "The Track" enjoys unparralleled success. The growth of R/C is a good thing, onroad or off. But the test of time is the true indicator...



cory30 said:


> After reading all this, all I can say is thank god I race OFF-ROAD !


 Yeah, we say that about you too! :tongue: ...j/k Cory!

The opinion section of my doctorate thesis on R/C in FTW

I think this town is big enough to cover all the venues of R/C at different businesses and Dale knows this is cyclical, because he's lived it for this whole time. Nitro offroad is very popular right now and that should help Mark out a ton. If I were him, I'd be working VERY hard on trying to make as many of those RTR bangers into real racers as quick as possible. 

I remember the TC invasion of SARC 10+ years ago. We hated them. Seriously. I hated TCs and the idiots it brought to our club. But I couldn't deny the number of members it brought in. Today, not a single one of those guys are racing in FTW. 

Remember everyone, "RACER" is another word for "CUSTOMER". This IS a business. All of our opinions are VAILD, because we hold next weeks race fees hostage....that's my advice for Dale and Mark... treat your customers right and they'll come back, if they don't you'd better find out EXACTLY why...

Morphing the floundering GT class into Trans-Am might be a good idea. Let's try it and see. If it sucks or if it's the cat's meow, we're not out anything.

The Pro-10 stuff looks really cool, and you know I'm in for sure. But it'll be a bigger, faster, cooler 12th scale in that the top echelon will dominate even more. It will take a hardcore racer to operate one of these well and I think the newbie frustration level we see in 12th will be magnified...

To weigh in on the raging stupid arguement; Rubber tires DO take traction away, there's no arguing that, period. But it doesn't mean they're bad. Oval doesn't complain because there is so much traction concentrated in two sweepers that a little degredation in traction is quickly made up for in the next foam run. Onroad is a different beast and the effects of rubber tired cars on traction in the infield makes the track inconsistant. So comparing onroad effects to oval effects isn't a valid arguement.

Why is everyone getting so upset about this stuff? It's supposed to be fun, get over yourselves... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Sean, tomorrow I'm running my new radio. Is there any specific technique you use for throwing a brand new radio into the carpet? I know it has to be done on it's first day of service, but anything else? I'm looking for some luck.

Ben 

I'm totally hexed now......


----------



## cory30 (Jul 17, 2003)

Sean,
On making the bashers racers, I could not agree more. But I don't see it happening. I think it is good that you guy's try different things but on the other hand the more classes there are the more watered down each class is. NO GROUP HUGS HERE !


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We need something that's more new guy friendly. Rubber/TC is too complicated and expensive and 12th scale is as cut throat as ever. The Recoil thing is a great concept, I just haven't really seen anything come of it yet. I don't think we want to water anything down, we need to make it more of a transition. That's why a little discrete experimenting is so important. It has to be cheap and spectacular to watch.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

sportpak said:


> We need something that's more new guy friendly. Rubber/TC is too complicated and expensive and 12th scale is as cut throat as ever.


We grew our 12th novice class from nothing. Todd and I purchased (4) 12L3's and put electronics in them for an idea of "rentals". Took off like a shot! We now have at least 6 of them every friday, and there are probably 12 of them total in the club. (they don't always show up at the same time/night). Some have even purchased their own cars, and 2 are planning on running stock next year. With the HUGE talant pool you guys have in 12th, ya'll have plenty of help getting new people to get the hang of it..as well... there are probably some "older" 12th cars around that you could setup for "rentals" or loaners to get people interested. the silver can 540's can be found brand new on ebay for less then $7.00 a piece.

I think this is good as the 12th cars are fairly simple, used ones can be found cheap, and to go from "novice" to "advanced..ie..stock" only requires changing the motor. Minimal $$ to get it going.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your ideas. Stopped at the raceway for a little while today and everyone looked like they were having a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Wow!!! I guess I can't throw out a few of my frustrations without everyone having a fit. Seems like some of us can say whatever they want, but when others say something and it is viewed differently. Maybe I need to race on Tuesday to be in "The Group"

I wish there wasn't a division in the racers at the track. I driver there almost every week to race and have fun and see everybody because I like the crowd. When Ron or I decide to go out of town and race I try to tell people so we can all go togather as a group.

Oh well see everybody next week.........

Steve Dunn


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

dragrace said:


> Wow!!! I guess I can't throw out a few of my frustrations without everyone having a fit. Seems like some of us can say whatever they want, but when others say something and it is viewed differently. Maybe I need to race on Tuesday to be in "The Group"
> 
> I wish there wasn't a division in the racers at the track. I driver there almost every week to race and have fun and see everybody because I like the crowd. When Ron or I decide to go out of town and race I try to tell people so we can all go togather as a group.
> 
> ...


Any day of the week guys race (oval, on-road, slotcars, off-road) at Summit they're part of the group. I know that your treated very well when you come here so you're not fooling me.  I get oval guys asking if the on-road is getting better because they know we all benefit when it does. That's why you're criticism is taken so personally. When one of our racers says these things like this they'll probably be disliked over it. Just try to remember no matter how much you disagree with peoples ideas and efforts right or wrong if they're doing these things for the purpose to help the raceway they shouldn't be disrespected on a public forum for doing this.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Trans Am looked pretty cool. I'll have my stuff ready next time. With school and work and stuff, I think I'll be moving my race program over to Sundays. I'll be in this Tuesday for the exhibition run.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by dasupacat
Mini's.....? Now something like this class would be real cool.
http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=191701 



Who would of thought? I may have to come back out to play Tues. I always thought this looked like fun.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Pictures of the Vintage Trans-Am here. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/roadcourse.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Pictures of the Vintage Trans-Am here. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/roadcourse.html


 Click on pictures to make larger.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice pics Dale, but that dork pictured below the Trans-Ams will scare everyone away...

-Sean


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hustler said:


> Nice pics Dale, but that dork pictured below the Trans-Ams will scare everyone away...
> 
> -Sean


don't you mean DORK"S" ha ha ha ha


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

No wonder I fit in so well here.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Ken, have you seen these yet?

http://www.rceasy.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=5095&goto=lastpost

Or this...

http://www.rctouring.eu/ko_propo_vfs_1_pro_bmc.htm


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

cool stuff but did you notice this tid bit night be something to watch and see how this will impact our programs using these tires 

http://www.rctouring.eu/take_off_tires_gone_out_of_produ.htm 

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I heard that a week ago. Those sets you have in the pro shop should be worth $50 a set now.
This will force us to try some different stuff. I'd like to try the Jaco rubber tires.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh ! thanks price change Sunday get them while you can ha ha ha 


-Tracey


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I heard that a week ago. Those sets you have in the pro shop should be worth $50 a set now.
> This will force us to try some different stuff. I'd like to try the Jaco rubber tires.


FOAM!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I hear ya Paint mister


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm sure there will be new tires out as Summit isn't the only track where rubber tire touring is the most popular class. :thumbsup:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> I'm sure there will be new tires out as Summit isn't the only track where rubber tire touring is the most popular class. :thumbsup:


Jaco Greens:thumbsup:....that is probably what most tracks will go to anyway


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

CS/RP have new compound out only it does not have the wear of the old compound 
the link I posted reads, the new stuff will wear faster than the old stuff....

yes jaco seems the latest to step up..

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I've gotten good wear out of my HPI Vintage compounds.
Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Any one going to run rubber tc next week?


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

do you guys run a 12th scale? 4cell ?? 19t, stock or brushless GTP class


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

67-4-fun said:


> do you guys run a 12th scale? 4cell ?? 19t, stock or brushless GTP class


Typically 4-cell stock only on Tuesdays, Sunday 4-cell stock mainly but a few of us are set up and wanting to run Super-stock (19t or brushless).


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> Any one going to run rubber tc next week?


Doubt it there are only a few left and most are testing the T/A, It is a blast.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Doubt it there are only a few left and most are testing the T/A, It is a blast.


that sucks a$$, looks as though I will be forced to buy a 1/12th scale to do any racing at all. Problem there is I dont want to buy any sub c's. Soooo, that leads me to the question of the pro 10's, is that going to be 4 cell too (I know the rebels want it that way to slow down the lipo domination) Whats the scoop. If its 6 cell, I will get one ordered when they decide to release them


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm gonna start working on my foam setup (roar race). Since there's no foam tc racing, I'll run TA with everyone else once the show starts. We're working on coming up with a final drive that will work with a lipo and the 17.5. I'm sure you could bum some tires or just gear down and run TA pace. It's a friggin' blast and super competetive.

It sounds like Tracey has a pro10 car ordered. So I assume the class will come together to some capacity. You'll have to talk to him. We'll always find a way to roll a lipo out fairly.
Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> that sucks a$$, looks as though I will be forced to buy a 1/12th scale to do any racing at all. Problem there is I dont want to buy any sub c's. Soooo, that leads me to the question of the pro 10's, is that going to be 4 cell too (I know the rebels want it that way to slow down the lipo domination) Whats the scoop. If its 6 cell, I will get one ordered when they decide to release them


Don't give up on the TransAm stuff yet Garth. We should be able to work something out with your LiPo situation. And they do look pretty cool on the track together...

-Sean


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Hustler said:


> Don't give up on the TransAm stuff yet Garth. We should be able to work something out with your LiPo situation. And they do look pretty cool on the track together...
> 
> -Sean



They are also a lot of fun to drive and are slow enough that you can actually do some wheel to wheel racing. I had a blast driving driving John's.

What's Pro 10?


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd like to see ether 13.5 or 17.5 B/L in 12th scale. I think that would be fun.. Thanks for the info! What type of car do most run crc, associated , CEFX, hotbodies ??


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

67-4-fun said:


> I'd like to see ether 13.5 or 17.5 B/L in 12th scale. I think that would be fun.. Thanks for the info! What type of car do most run crc, associated , CEFX, hotbodies ??


Your welcome to run 17.5 in 1/12 stock.
Most are running CRC. a few have speedmerchant, and a corrally, AE is nearly nonexsistent.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

cool!! may have to come up sometime


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I will be testing a 21.5 with a lipo in the Vintage Trans-Am class on Tues. It is supposed to be close to a 4 cell stock or 13.5/17.5. If not we will adjust the gearing. Last week, Ben ran a 17.5 with a fixed gear ratio and a 4 cell battery. He was quicker at the end of the run as the stock motors had heated up and the battery was dumping. On Sunday, Larry ran an undergeared 13.5/lipo and was equal in speed on the straight. 

Brad, the pro-10 is a 200mm pan car that runs GT style bodies. CRC is making one as well as some other companies. Speedmerchant has one (Speed Spec) and I will have mine out in 2 weeks. 

John


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jak43 said:


> Brad, the pro-10 is a 200mm pan car that runs GT style bodies. CRC is making one as well as some other companies. Speedmerchant has one (Speed Spec) and I will have mine out in 2 weeks. John


 (Sigh) I can remember a time when we wouldn't have to explain this sort of thing to him.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> (Sigh) I can remember a time when we wouldn't have to explain this sort of thing to him.


He's been racing offroad, you know what that does to your brain cells.:hat:
Ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

sportpak said:


> He's been racing offroad, you know what that does to your brain cells.:hat:
> Ben


Yah the water wee spray on the treack is def. bad for your brain cellss. Wadt do yuoo gyes sppray on carpet?...:freak:


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

The speed spec is a 4 cell car? I like the Idea but we need to be able to use LIPO batteries and Brushless motors! Lipo is the future man :woohoo: 

Also 10 min mains rock! something to think about!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> The speed spec is a 4 cell car? I like the Idea but we need to be able to use LIPO batteries and Brushless motors! Lipo is the future man :woohoo:
> 
> Also 10 min mains rock! something to think about!


You guys better pre-order your Speedmerchant cars now to ensure you have them for the start of the next season. Lipo and a 17.5 sounds about right.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Kissel. You got a couple of PMs.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> You guys better pre-order your Speedmerchant cars now to ensure you have them for the start of the next season. Lipo and a 17.5 sounds about right.
> 
> Ben


 Maybe Lipos and 21.5? I have a feeling this car will be plenty fast with that combo. John will have one for testing soon. Should be interesting.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

This 1/10 pan stuff is going crazy.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=205356

This one the batteries are bottom fed. Notice the electronics location.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Interesting design for sure.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Have to go with the CRC! Looks like a lipo will be right at home in that


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

If you guys are still running rubber tire, I have a new in package Hpi Viper race body.
All wings and decals included.

If you are interested shoot me a pm.

Dayton


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Had some fun today. Foam tire TC is a lot of fun. I feel real good about having a decent car for the region race.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> Had some fun today. Foam tire TC is a lot of fun. I feel real good about having a decent car for the region race.
> 
> Ben


There was actually a turn out for TC?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> There was actually a turn out for TC?


Yeah...Ben!


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Yeah...Ben!


I dont know what to even say about any of that.


Sure makes me happy I spent $400+ on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Unfortunetly for one reason or another, others who spent 400 don't show up either. But Ben is really enjoying the Foam thing and has it running well so anyone interested in the Regionals bring them out and get em set-up.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Unfortunetly for one reason or another, others who spent 400 don't show up either. But Ben is really enjoying the Foam thing and has it running well so anyone interested in the Regionals bring them out and get em set-up.


Been doing the foam thing for the last couple of years. When I came back to race at Summit, rubbers was the $hit, and foams was dead. So thats the road I went. Dont mind doing foams (less set up aggrivation, and you can drive more aggresively). But I did enjoy the challenge of setting up a TC properly, so I was hooked, now if theres only going to be 2 of us for foams (no offense to Ben, I like racing with him),thats just not fun. When its not fun, theres no reason on spending money and doing something I don't enjoy. And sadly its coming to that.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> Been doing the foam thing for the last couple of years. When I came back to race at Summit, rubbers was the $hit, and foams was dead. So thats the road I went. Dont mind doing foams (less set up aggrivation, and you can drive more aggresively). But I did enjoy the challenge of setting up a TC properly, so I was hooked, now if theres only going to be 2 of us for foams (no offense to Ben, I like racing with him),thats just not fun. When its not fun, theres no reason on spending money and doing something I don't enjoy. And sadly its coming to that.


Agreed, Thus the attempt to generate enthusiasm for the T/A class to give those with a T/C something to run. Bottom line is what ever we run still need people to show up again. 2 racers build back to 3 then more. Today we had Ben and a newbie running along with Mitch and Greg who normally run 1/10, But since 1/10 has been thin they are trying their hand at 1/12. We also had Phil, Sean, Leah, Tracey and myself.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm a real trend setter. I think I just invented running a foam tire on a touring car! It's amazing how fast you can go, I think more people should try it.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll be in Sunday to run TC in whatever class people show up for. I'll be working on foam, but I'll have rubbs and TA stuff as well. Either way, I promise I'll be a handfull for anyone running a TC in any form. Bring it, and we will race....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I see the racin is slow up north...That sucks....I am not even going to make a prediction when I might return every time I do somethin happens...However work is slowing so that wont be in the way....Hope things pick up and hope to return soon.....:wave:


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

whats the turn out like on sundays? what classes, and how many for each? maybe i'll check it out


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Sundays we primarily have a 12th scale stock crowd. The number varies this late in the season. In April we're having a ROAR Region race, bring some friends and check the place out. It should be a good time with plenty of competition. 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

check this out
http://speedrc.net/forum/index.php


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

well, I will try my hand at 1/12 again. I will probably be there tomarrow, so I can get in the way:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> well, I will try my hand at 1/12 again. I will probably be there tomarrow, so I can get in the way:thumbsup:


Awesome! I'm not too far away from being back at it myself. Maybe next week. I'm gonna work on my foam/TC thing tomorrow. I'll help put down that traction the baby cars always crying about.

If you have your TC ready to run, we could give you some of the Trans Am stuff to let you try out.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> Awesome! I'm not too far away from being back at it myself. Maybe next week. I'm gonna work on my foam/TC thing tomorrow. I'll help put down that traction the baby cars always crying about.
> 
> If you have your TC ready to run, we could give you some of the Trans Am stuff to let you try out.
> 
> Ben



My batteries are $hit for 1/12 (GP3300, and IB3800....I do it old school w/ an L4 too). I have one brushed motor left (might drop the BL in, I duno).
I was looking to pick up a Pro4 for the TA ( I think shaft might have an advantage:dude, but dude wont budge on price (I can be thick skulled too). Ill be checking the TA out for sure though


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Had a great time today guys. TC is getting pretty good. I still want to drive it like it's on rubber, but it's getting much better. 

Vintage was a blast today. What did we have, 6 or 7? Great racing either way. I think VTA has sold itself nicely, I can't wait to run it on the blacktop this summer. I think Garth had a good time running my car in the main. Maybe we can add another guy to the VTA list...

I hope the Diggity car is up and running in a week or two. Tracey has to get me some stuff hopefully this week and I'll be ready.

BEn


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great fun all day. The Vintage Trans-Am were a blast to watch, even Fast-PZ seemed to be able to wheel it. 
1/12 was fun had a mix of drivers making for interesting runs and I think everyone had fun.

See you guys Tuesday for 1/12 points night.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Who all is planning on running 1/12 points?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I'll be there. Had a good time running on Sunday. Need to go up 2 teeth on the vintage T/A to get the speed right.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

jak43 said:


> I'll be there. Had a good time running on Sunday. Need to go up 2 teeth on the vintage T/A to get the speed right.


2 teeth!!?? You TQed and won the main! How many teeth you need? Our hearts are bleeding for you.

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Well considering that your car and Ken's were pulling away on the straight away, I'd say I need some more speed. I only won the main because I did not wreck. Both Phil and Garth were .3 quicker each lap.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jak43 said:


> Well considering that your car and Ken's were pulling away on the straight away, I'd say I need some more speed. I only won the main because I did not wreck. Both Phil and Garth were .3 quicker each lap.


try 7 cells:hat:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm in for 1/12...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler has a PM....


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Hustler has a PM....


Back at ya' Studly...

-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

add 2 for trans am this week (well, if I get my rims and tires). Mike just called me, and he got all his stuff, with the exception of 4 cells, as all he has is lipos.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> add 2 for trans am this week (well, if I get my rims and tires). Mike just called me, and he got all his stuff, with the exception of 4 cells, as all he has is lipos.


I have an extra set of rims and tires, and 4 cells


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> add 2 for trans am this week (well, if I get my rims and tires). Mike just called me, and he got all his stuff, with the exception of 4 cells, as all he has is lipos.


We have Lipo friendly final drives fiqured out. Lipo/17.5 will be about 7.6. Lipo/21.5 will be about 5.25. We aint dead nuts on any of it, but we're getting close. I'm gonna end up running Lipo/Mabuchi I think. That's if I can get Sean to come off his xxxs.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Wanna hear something funny.... I fell on some "black ice" in front of my house today at 4:45 on my way to work. Fell like a sack of hammers. Ankle is all froze up and bangin' like hell. Love my job....maybe it was the 15 hr work day the day before. Really funny part, I'm going to Indy tonight to watch Supercross. I'm supposed to have a good time too.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> I have an extra set of rims and tires, and 4 cells



If I can score a body today, I will take you up on that...


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> We have Lipo friendly final drives fiqured out. Lipo/17.5 will be about 7.6. Lipo/21.5 will be about 5.25. We aint dead nuts on any of it, but we're getting close. I'm gonna end up running Lipo/Mabuchi I think. That's if I can get Sean to come off his xxxs.
> 
> Ben


Im trying to talk Mike into the 21.5, but he might opt for 4 cell and brushed
I duno, all he has is 13.5


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> Im trying to talk Mike into the 21.5, but he might opt for 4 cell and brushed
> I duno, all he has is 13.5



I would let him use the 13.5. Larry runs one and he's pretty close. We could just take a peek at what kind of FD he's running and try to match it in Mikes.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> If I can score a body today, I will take you up on that...


Got you covered there too


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

VTA looked great yesterday, I really wish I could have raced. I should be solid the rest of the year. Even if I have to turn marshall with my crik-leg, I bet I'm still faster than Phil.

I have a VTA specific car on the way so don't have to switch back and forth all the time. That will make the class easier and more enjoyable for myself.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The VTA Nationals have over 60 preregistered entries! If we didn't have a big race weekend the week before, I'd love to go check that race out.

I look forward to VTA on the blacktop.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Check it out...

http://www.redrc.net/2008/03/serpent-s120-112th-scale-chassis/#more-8231

I like the rear pod. That thing is a work of art. I like the spring steel for a shock as well. I don't know about the shock that replaces damper tubes. I really don't like the saddle pack either. I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> I look forward to VTA on the blacktop.
> 
> Ben


I need more details on this blacktop thing. Is there something in the works?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convitk has a PM......


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> SOLD



Are they going to let you run lipo in that jalopy?

How's dirt been treating you Brad? Long time no see.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I am only running Lipo so I guess that remains to be seen.

If it doesn't allow Lipo it will be a waste of time even thinking about it. Even the guys that just want to play in their yards with their RC cars want Lipo and brushless.

I haven't raced in like a month, too many other time consuming things going on. It won't be long and the outdoor track should be ready to go. But I would like to get a 10th scale pan car to experiment with. This class use to be a lot of fun the only problem was that the batteries couldn't support 8 min runs back in the day but that is a thing of the past! My buggy can run for roughly 20min now and I only run a 3200 Lipo.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> I am only running Lipo so I guess that remains to be seen.
> 
> If it doesn't allow Lipo it will be a waste of time even thinking about it. Even the guys that just want to play in their yards with their RC cars want Lipo and brushless.
> 
> I haven't raced in like a month, too many other time consuming things going on. It won't be long and the outdoor track should be ready to go. But I would like to get a 10th scale pan car to experiment with. This class use to be a lot of fun the only problem was that the batteries couldn't support 8 min runs back in the day but that is a thing of the past! My buggy can run for roughly 20min now and I only run a 3200 Lipo.



Well, hopefully you can get your peers to agree with you. I'm on your side of the fence on that issue. I fear everyone involved will go the 4 cell route, which is fine, but I'm not gonna rush into that. Motor-wise, I never plan to run another brushed motor again in anything other then my VTA car. In that I'm gonna run a Mabuchi, that's a $12 throw away motor that should last a while.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Well, hopefully you can get your peers to agree with you. I'm on your side of the fence on that issue. I fear everyone involved will go the 4 cell route, which is fine, but I'm not gonna rush into that. Motor-wise, I never plan to run another brushed motor again in anything other then my VTA car. In that I'm gonna run a Mabuchi, that's a $12 throw away motor that should last a while.



There’s nothing wrong with them running 4cell. I think the other thread suggests 4 cell and 10.5 and 2 cell Lipo and a 17.5. These of course are just suggestions. 

P.S. there are more off road guys with Lipos than on-road guys with 4 cells  Take a look around, how popular is on-road 4cell with a stock brushed motor? And that isn't just the Fort! But again this class you should be able to accommodate everyone, well almost everyone the masters are going to want to prepare for Cleveland. I foresee this class as a fun class not something that you are trying to become national champ at. Just my 2 cents. Either way I'm excited about it!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I know what you mean. I struggle with the whole, "it's this way because it's the way we've always done it." I guess I'm still the new kid and not scared to try something different if it's brand new and a little against the grain. 

You gonna run the ROAR race Brad?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> I guess I'm still the new kid and not scared to try something different if it's brand new and a little against the grain.


Don't you mean you just follow the leader and jump on the band wagon 

Li-Po are ok and maybe even beneficial in some cases, but people seem to think it is the fix all and want to shove it in everything  Something should just remain 4-cell and untill there is a suitable replacement Suck it up and run 4-cell. 

Lead is hazardous to your health quit adding it to your cars. Long Live 1400Mah NiCd.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Don't you mean you just follow the leader and jump on the band wagon
> 
> Li-Po are ok and maybe even beneficial in some cases, but people seem to think it is the fix all and want to shove it in everything  Something should just remain 4-cell and untill there is a suitable replacement Suck it up and run 4-cell.
> 
> Lead is hazardous to your health quit adding it to your cars. Long Live 1400Mah NiCd.


For a lot of people they are good enough. What's wrong with advertising you can buy 1 $80 battery and it be good enough to be only 1-2% off the pace of a whole pile of Nimh batteries. That's why the people that actually run them, want to put them in everything. Ask Brad...

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> Don't you mean you just follow the leader and jump on the band wagon
> 
> Li-Po are ok and maybe even beneficial in some cases, but people seem to think it is the fix all and want to shove it in everything  Something should just remain 4-cell and untill there is a suitable replacement Suck it up and run 4-cell.
> 
> Lead is hazardous to your health quit adding it to your cars. Long Live 1400Mah NiCd.


Lead is hazardous thats why I run lipo and brushless! No More soldering iron needed!

Either way you can run eith with the 10th scale, I don't plan on buying new batteries in the fall and my lipos will still be good, my 4-cells won't.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Money you save on batteries you can spend on another car and brushless system. Genius!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> B-rad said:
> 
> 
> > Even the guys that just want to play...
> ...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

You are not a nice man Sean.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Good luck this coming weekend guys at Nationals. Give 'em hell.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

350 miles down, 300 to go, E-main here come.

Got to love mobile broadband. But damn thats a big reel of fiber cable were hauling.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> 350 miles down, 300 to go, E-main here come.
> 
> Got to love mobile broadband. But damn thats a big reel of fiber cable were hauling.


Give 'em hell fellas!


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Should be a good day of racing this Sunday. I've got an extra Vintage Trans Am car together for my girlfriend's nephew to race. It will be interesting to see how this car/class will work for a beginner. 

I am working on finalizing the dates for summer parking lot racing. I will have more details in the next few weeks. We are looking at running the Vintage Trans Am cars and maybe the pro-10 pan cars when they become available. Our tentative first race date is Sunday April 27. 

John


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

jak43 said:


> Should be a good day of racing this Sunday. I've got an extra Vintage Trans Am car together for my girlfriend's nephew to race. It will be interesting to see how this car/class will work for a beginner.
> 
> I am working on finalizing the dates for summer parking lot racing. I will have more details in the next few weeks. We are looking at running the Vintage Trans Am cars and maybe the pro-10 pan cars when they become available. Our tentative first race date is Sunday April 27.
> 
> John


What parking lot?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> What parking lot?


Don't even act interested....

CLUB racing, Atomic Hobbies, twice a month, more to follow.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Don't even act interested....
> 
> CLUB racing, Atomic Hobbies, twice a month, more to follow.


I will trade you a MINT F201 for your LOSI so I can run trans-am!:woohoo:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustler said:


>


speaking of which:

looks as though they were in the "D" main with Miller Time winning it


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> speaking of which:
> 
> looks as though they were in the "D" main with Miller Time winning it



The Dynamic Duo seemed to kick some serious butt this weekend. Represented Ft Wayne nicely. We'll use bat-signal tonight to guide ya'll home.










Ben:thumbsup:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

LMFAO!!!

Kens gotta be Robin


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I think Ken would make a better Batman.

Diggity car wasn't all that bad first time out. A few things John pointed out to address and a little traction in the track, and we may have something to go hunt Merchants with.:woohoo:

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I think Ken would make a better Batman.


Batman would NEVER wear a fairy bluetooth...


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice! Looks like you guys had fun


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> Nice! Looks like you guys had fun


It was a blast, but really tough. Ken and I both had much faster runs than the results indicate, we just couldn't catch a break. Maybe there was a little strategy in the D-main...

Check out more pics @ RC50.com. I went and got Dirla for this shot of Juan Aveytia, who was pitted next to me. 










-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hustler said:


> It was a blast, but really tough. Ken and I both had much faster runs than the results indicate, we just couldn't catch a break. Maybe there was a little strategy in the D-main...
> 
> Check out more pics @ RC50.com. I went and got Dirla for this shot of Juan Aveytia, who was pitted next to me.
> 
> ...


Strategy, Yeah run like hell when the Grizzly's behind ya.

We both had good clean runs and fast runs just not at the same time. we both were mere seconds out of the C-main which by the way is where last years champion was at, and 2 laps off the A, so we feel it was an improvement over the 5+ laps we were down last year, not to mention they went down th H main. The facility was top notch and lay-out was not bad unfortunetly the new carpet was a batch of Austin Powers shag and most every buddy was fighting the constant change and removing the chia-pet from the axles 

See ya tommorow


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Everyone have a great Easter. 

Bring a foam TC next week so we can start getting some traction down in the track. 

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Ken you have P.M

John you have a P.M


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Everyone have a great Easter.
> 
> Bring a foam TC next week so we can start getting some traction down in the track.
> 
> Ben


I am going to try an make it up...And thats all I am bringing..:wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

dasupacat.....you runnin foam or rubber....are you runnin the roar regional


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

No regional for me. I got too much going on with a toddler, two jobs, and school....lost interest. Can't do both offroad and onroad so somethings gotta give.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

dasupacat said:


> No regional for me. I got too much going on with a toddler, two jobs, and school....lost interest. Can't do both offroad and onroad so somethings gotta give.


 I know how that is....:freak:


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Are there any Rubber tires availible for sale at the track. I am looking for cs27, Jaco Green that sort of thing. We will be coming to the Wayne for some racing this weekend.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Last time I looked, they had a pretty decent selection. Maybe Tracey can pipe in here a little later and confirm for us.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Dustin Losi frk said:


> Are there any Rubber tires availible for sale at the track. I am looking for cs27, Jaco Green that sort of thing. We will be coming to the Wayne for some racing this weekend.


 Hi Dustin. I'm sure we've got a good selection for tires. Is your dad and brothers coming with you? It'll be great to see you guys.


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Yep the fam should be there. Have the group rate ready


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Wallyworld has a PM......


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

How long will summit be racing rubber T/C on Sunday. Thinking of coming up for some post regional action.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Our Sunday carpet season is done for the year. We will be doing some parking lot racing twice a month this summer. Check out the SARC thread.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Cant wait till next season.......Will there be any test and tune dates this summer?...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Cant wait till next season.......Will there be any test and tune dates this summer?...


Those are yet to be announced. I hope we can work something out.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Who said all TC bodies looked alike?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I want one....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Me Too.....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

420''''''420''''''420'''''''I finally made it to the 420 post smoke out crew/'''''''''


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

That didnt last long ......422 not as cool....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget parking lot on - road racing this Sunday. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215596&page=4


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Don't forget parking lot on - road racing this Sunday. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215596&page=4


Not this coming sunday, but the following.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Indoor carpet track is closed for the rest of this week. Pits are being placed in the track area for the FTMS offroad race this Friday and Saturday. Oval open next Monday Dale says.


----------

